# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Vuelta a España 2019 -peli

## Googol

Pelaillaanpas taas. Eli lyhyesti, ideana on kasata 10 hengen joukkue ja kerätä mahdollisimman paljon pisteitä. Ja jotta aika ei ihan tylsäksi kävisi, niin joukkueeseen saa tehdä muutaman vaihdonkin.

Pelin järjestäjä lomailee viikon kisan aikana, joten päivityksiin tullee paussi.

*Valinnat ja vaihdot*

*Joukkueeseen valitaan 10 ajajaa, jotka maksavat yhteensä enintään 10 000. Kisan aikana saa tehdä 8 vaihtoa*  (yksi ajaja yhteen ajajaan, pitäen joukkueen arvon maksimissaan 10 000:ssa). Samaan aikaan saa tehdä useamman vaihdon. Ennen etapin alkua tehdyt vaihdot tulevat voimaan sille etapille, etapin aikana tehdyt vaihdot seuraavalle. Ennen kisan alkua tehtyjä vaihtoja ei lasketa 8:aan, ja vaihtoja saa muuttaa/perua ennen sen etapin alkua, jolla ne tulevat voimaan.

*Pisteytys*

Tavalliset etapit ja aika-ajo:
Tulokset: 100-70-50-35-30-25-20-16-13-10-7-5-3-2-1 pistettä
Kilpailun kärkeen siirtyminen: 40-30-30-20 pistettä sille, joka pukee keltaisen-vihreän-pallon-valkoisen etapin jälkeen.
Paras joukkue: 5 pistettä kaikille kisassa mukana oleville
Yritteliäin ajaja: 10 pistettä
Välikiri: 20-15-10-6-4-2

Joukkueaika-ajo
Tulokset: 40-28-20-14-12-10-8-6-5-4-3-2-1 jokaiselle joukkueessa
Kilpailun kärkeen siirtyminen: 40-0-0-20 pistettä sille, joka pukee keltaisen-vihreän-pallon-valkoisen etapin jälkeen. (Etapilta ei pisteitä eikä mäkipisteitä, joten ei pisteitä myöskään tähän, vaikka järjestäjä paidat jollain perusteella antaisikin.)
Ei muita pisteitä

Alkuperäisen ajajan bonus:
Ajajat, jotka ovat olleet alusta loppuun joukkueessa, saavat etapeilta ansaitsemiinsa pisteisiin 20% bonuksen kisan lopussa.

Lopputulokset:
Ajajat saavat pisteitä heidän sijoituksiensa mukaisesti. Nämä pisteet kerrotaan ajettuen etappien määrällä siitä hetkestä lähtien kun viimeksi otit ajajan joukkueeseesi. Pisteet ovat

Yleiskilpailu: 25-21-19-17-15-14-13-12-11-10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1-1
Pistekisa: 12-9-7-6-5-4-3-2-1-1
Mäkikisa: 10-7-5-4-3-3-2-2-1-1
Nuorten kisa: 5-4-3-2-1
Joukkuekisa: 2-1-1 (kaikille joukkueesta maaliin ajaville)

Eli jos otit ajajan joukkueeseesi etapin 8 jälkeen ja hän oli 2. kokonaiskisassa ja 3. mäkikisassa, saat (21+5)*13=338 pistettä.

*Ajajien hinnat*

4000	-	ROGLIČ Primož
-------------------------------
3500	-	LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel
-------------------------------
3000	-	BENNETT Sam
3000	-	CARAPAZ Richard
-------------------------------
2500	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
2500	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
-------------------------------
2000	-	CHAVES Esteban
2000	-	GAVIRIA Fernando
2000	-	JAKOBSEN Fabio
2000	-	MAJKA Rafał
2000	-	QUINTANA Nairo
2000	-	URÁN Rigoberto
-------------------------------
1500	-	ARU Fabio
1500	-	DEGENKOLB John
1500	-	FUGLSANG Jakob
1500	-	GEOGHEGAN HART Tao
1500	-	HIGUITA Sergio
1500	-	KELDERMAN Wilco
1500	-	LATOUR Pierre
1500	-	POELS Wout
1500	-	POGAČAR Tadej
-------------------------------
1000	-	BAUHAUS Phil
1000	-	BENNETT George
1000	-	BEVIN Patrick
1000	-	BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
1000	-	CARTHY Hugh
1000	-	FORMOLO Davide
1000	-	GILBERT Philippe
1000	-	IZAGIRRE Ion
1000	-	MARTÍNEZ Daniel Felipe
1000	-	MEZGEC Luka
1000	-	SARREAU Marc
1000	-	TEUNS Dylan
1000	-	WALSCHEID Max
-------------------------------
500	-	ABERASTURI Jon
500	-	ARANBURU Alex
500	-	BATTAGLIN Enrico
500	-	BRAMBILLA Gianluca
500	-	DE GENDT Thomas
500	-	FRAILE Omar
500	-	GESINK Robert
500	-	GROßSCHARTNER Felix
500	-	GUERREIRO Ruben
500	-	HERRADA Jesús
500	-	IZAGIRRE Gorka
500	-	KNOX James
500	-	MARTIN Tony
500	-	MEINTJES Louis
500	-	NAVARRO Daniel
500	-	NIEVE Mikel
500	-	PADUN Mark
500	-	RICHEZE Maximiliano
500	-	ROCHE Nicolas
500	-	RODRÍGUEZ Óscar
500	-	SÁNCHEZ Luis León
500	-	SOLER Marc
500	-	ŠTYBAR Zdeněk
500	-	THEUNS Edward
500	-	TOUZE Damien 
500	-	VAN DER SANDE Tosh
500	-	VAN GARDEREN Tejay
500	-	VENTURINI Clément
-------------------------------
0 - Muut

----------


## Velluz

Joukkueeni: "¿Hablas espanol?" 

2000-CHAVES Esteban
2000-GAVIRIA Fernando
2000-URÁN Rigoberto
1500-HIGUITA Sergio
1000-IZAGIRRE Ion
500-GUERREIRO Ruben
500-RODRÍGUEZ Óscar
0 - MADRAZO Angel
0 - ABERASTURI Jon
0 - MOLANO Juan Sebastian 

9500/10 000, 0/8

----------


## Vigil Ignis

4000	-	ROGLIČ Primož
1500	-	LATOUR Pierre
1500	-	GEOGHEGAN HART Tao
1000 - MEZGEC Luka
500	-	VAN GARDEREN Tejay
500	-	DE GENDT Thomas
500	-	GESINK Robert
500	-	NIEVE Mikel
0 - HENAO Sebastian
0 - BIZKARRA Mikel

----------


## TetedeCourse

4000 - ROGLIČ Primož	
2000 - CHAVES Esteban	
1500 - POGAČAR Tadej	
1000 - MEZGEC Luka	
1000 - WALSCHEID Max	
500 - RODRÍGUEZ Óscar	
0 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin	
0 - O'CONNOR Ben	
0 - DE LA CRUZ David	
0 - DE LA PARTE Victor	

0/8 10K/10K

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

2500 - Valverde Alejandro
2000 - Gaviria Fernando
1500 - Poels Wout
1500 - Geoghegan Hart Tao
1500 - Pogacar Tadej
500 - Rodriguez Oscar
500 - Stybar Zdenek
0 - King Ben
0 - Ghebreigzabhier Amanuel
0 - O'Connor Ben

Vaihdot 0/8
10000 / 10000

----------


## PK30

2000	-	CHAVES Esteban
2000	-	GAVIRIA Fernando
1500	-	ARU Fabio
1500	-	GEOGHEGAN HART Tao
1500	-	POGAČAR Tadej
1000	-	BAUHAUS Phil
500	-	RODRÍGUEZ Óscar
0 - O´CONNOR Ben
0 - SAMITIER Sergio
0 - DE LA CRUZ David

10000/10000
0/8

----------


## maupa

4000 | ROGLIČ Primož
 2500 | VALVERDE Alejandro
 1500 | FUGLSANG Jakob
 1000 | IZAGIRRE Ion
  500 | HERRADA Jesús
  500 | RODRÍGUEZ Óscar
    0 | CHERNETSKI Sergei
    0 | KING Ben
    0 | MÜHLBERGER Gregor
    0 | ROJAS José Joaquín

----------


## TeroTE

*TEAM CKSG*


2500 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1500 - FUGLSANG Jakob
1500 - GEOGHEGAN HART Tao
1500 - POGAČAR Tadej
1000 - GILBERT Philippe
1000 - IZAGIRRE Ion
500 - DE GENDT Thomas
500 - RODRÍGUEZ Óscar
0 - CONTI Valerio
0 - KING Ben

10000/10000
0/8

----------


## Jabadabado

Tällä lähdetään tavoittelemaan TOP5 sijoitusta, kun menneen kauden pelit ei ole ihan putkeen mennyt. Thanks TetedeCourse, ei muuta kuin Carapaz sit vaihtoon.

*Red(Rum) Dreamers*
4000    -    ROGLIČ Primož
1500 - POGAČAR, Tadej
1000    -    BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
1000 - GILBERT Philippe
1000 - TEUNS Dylan
500 - HERRADA Jesús
500 - DE GENDT Thomas
500 - MARTIN Tony
0 - KING Ben
0 - KUSS Sepp

Yht: 10 000/10 000, vaihdot: 0/8

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Tällä lähdetään tavoittelemaan TOP5 sijoitusta, kun menneen kauden pelit ei ole ihan putkeen mennyt.
> 
> *Red(Rum) Dreamers*
> 3000 - CARAPAZ Richard
> 2000 - GAVIRIA Fernando
> 1500 - POGAČAR, Tadej
> 1000 - GILBERT Philippe
> 1000 - TEUNS Dylan
> 500 - HERRADA Jesús
> ...



Carapaz ei osallistu: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cara...elta-a-espana/

----------


## JupiteriUkko

4000	-	ROGLIC Primož
2000	-	GAVIRIA Fernando
1500	-	DEGENKOLB John
1000	-	GILBERT Philippe
500	-	DE GENDT Thomas
500	-	THEUNS Edward
500	-	BRAMBILLA Gianluca
0 - Cavagna Remi 
0 - KIRYIENKA Vasil
0 - KUSS Sepp

----------


## Hokku

3000 - BENNET Sam
1500 - ARU Fabio
1500 - POELS Wout
1500 - POGAČAR Tadej
1000 - MARTÍNEZ Daniel Felipe
1000 - MEZGEC Luka
500 - DE GENDT Thomas
0 - KING Ben
0 - MÜHLBERGER Gregor
0 - CONTI Valerio

----------


## Kossu

Joo Cav ei ole mukana. De la Cruz tilalle ennen starttia.

2500    -    KRUIJSWIJK Steven
2000    -    QUINTANA Nairo
1500    -    GEOGHEGAN HART Tao
1500    -    POELS Wout
1500    -    POGAČAR Tadej
500    -    RODRÍGUEZ Óscar
500    -    DE GENDT Thomas
0  -           DE LA CRUZ David
0  -           KING Ben
0  -           O'CONNOR Ben

----------


## Googol

Kokeillaan näillä

LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel	3500
GAVIRIA Fernando	2000
LATOUR Pierre	1500
BENNETT George	1000
DE LA CRUZ David	0
PADUN Mark	500
DE GENDT Thomas	500
SARREAU Marc	1000
O'CONNOR Ben	0
CONTI Valerio	0

Pelin exceli löytyy tuolta: https://www.dropbox.com/s/4nyvd28vs0...20FF.xlsx?dl=0

Aberasturi on 500, Cavendishia ei näytä olevan lähtölistalla.

----------


## JandoA

1500 - POELS Wout
1500 - GEOGHEGAN HART Tao
1500 - ARU Fabio
1500 - LATOUR Pierre
1000 - FORMOLO Davide
1000 - BAUHAUS Phil
1000 - MEZGEC Luka
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
0 - KING Ben

----------


## JTu

2500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
2500 - VALVERDE Alejandro
2000 - GAVIRIA Fernando
1000 - BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
1000 - GILBERT Philippe
500 - FRAILE Omar
500 - NIEVE Mikel
0 - HOFSTEDE Lennard
0 - KING Ben
0 - O´CONNOR Ben

----------


## Paolo

2500 KRUIJSWIJK Steven
2000 MAJKA Rafal
2000 CHAVES Esteban
1500 KELDERMAN Wilco
1000 MEZGEC Luka
 500  DE GENDT Thomas
 500  RODRÍGUEZ Óscar
     0  O´CONNOR Ben
     0  MÜHLBERGER Gregor
     0  KUSS Sepp

Vaihdot 0/8

----------


## Vigil Ignis

Ai De la Cruz tuli sittenkin mukaan? Tehdääs sitten vaihto (jota varmaan tulen katumaan):

0 - HENAO Sebastian - > 0 - DE LA CRUZ David

Eli matkaan lähtevät:

4000	-	ROGLIČ Primož
1500	-	LATOUR Pierre
1500	-	GEOGHEGAN HART Tao
1000 - MEZGEC Luka
500	-	VAN GARDEREN Tejay
500	-	DE GENDT Thomas
500	-	GESINK Robert
500	-	NIEVE Mikel
0 - BIZKARRA Mikel
0 - DE LA CRUZ David

----------


## Velluz

> Joukkueeni: "¿Hablas espanol?" 
> 
> 2000-CHAVES Esteban
> 2000-GAVIRIA Fernando
> 2000-URÁN Rigoberto
> 1500-HIGUITA Sergio
> 1000-IZAGIRRE Ion
> 500-GUERREIRO Ruben
> 500-RODRÍGUEZ Óscar
> ...

----------


## Cybbe

2000 -  GAVIRIA Fernando
2000	-	CHAVES Esteban
2000	-	QUINTANA Nairo
1500	-	LATOUR Pierre
1500	-	GEOGHEGAN HART Tao
500 - DE GENDT Thomas
500 - NIEVE Mikel
0 - KING Ben
0 - O´CONNOR Ben
0 - DE LA CRUZ David

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Hienoa, että loppukaudeksikin on pelattavaa!

Team Maitohappo-Banksters

ROGLIČ Primož    4000
CHAVES Esteban    2000
POGAČAR Tadej    1500
GEOGHEGAN HART Tao    1500
GUERREIRO Ruben    500
RODRÍGUEZ Óscar    500
HENAO Sebastian    0
CAVAGNA Remi    0
CONTI Valerio    0
MARCZYNSKI Tomasz    0

----------


## Frosty

2500 - VALVERDE Alejandro
2000 - CHAVES Esteban
2000	-	GAVIRIA Fernando
1500	-	DEGENKOLB John
1000 - IZAGIRRE Ion
500	-	RODRÍGUEZ Óscar
500	-	VAN GARDEREN Tejay
0 - DE LA CRUZ David
0 - HENAO Sebastian
0 - O´CONNOR Ben

----------


## Indurain

2500  VALVERDE Alejandro
2000  CHAVES Esteban
2000  GAVIRIA Fernando
2000  URAN Rigoberto
1000  GILBERT Philippe
500   MARTIN TONY
0       ATAPUMA Darwin
0 KUSS Sepp
0       KIRYIENKA Vasil 
0.      O´CONNOR Ben

10 000  
Vaihdot 0/8

----------


## ManseMankeli

2000 - GAVIRIA Fernando
1500 - GEOGHEGAN HART Tao
1500 - DEGENKOLB John
1500 - FUGLSANG Jakob
1500 - POELS Wout
500 - DE GENDT Thomas
500 - GESINK Robert
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - ŠTYBAR Zdeněk
0 - King Ben (oli Cavendish mut ku ei starttaa)

10000/10000   0/8

----------


## JupiteriUkko

> 0 - CAVENDISH Mark



CAVENDIS Ei starttaa!

----------


## OK93

Team OK:

4000 ROGLIČ Primož
3500 LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel
1500 GEOGHEGAN HART Tao
500 DE GENDT Thomas
500 FRAILE Omar
0 ARNDT Nikias
0 ATAPUMA Darwin
0 DRUCKER Jempy
0 MÜHLBERGER GREGOR
0 OLIVEIRA Nelson

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	1	*

1.	40	-	Astana Pro Team
2.	28	-	Deceuninck - Quick Step
3.	20	-	Team Sunweb
4.	14	-	EF Education First
5.	12	-	BORA - hansgrohe
6.	10	-	CCC Team
7.	8	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
8.	6	-	Groupama - FDJ
9.	5	-	Mitchelton-Scott
10.	4	-	Lotto Soudal
11.	3	-	Team INEOS
12.	2	-	Bahrain Merida
13.	1	-	Team Katusha Alpecin

punainen paita:	40	-	LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel

Tulokset 

1.	191	Team OK
2.	123	TEAM CKSG
3.	115	Googol
4.	100	maupa
5.	83	ManseMankeli
6.	81	Jtu
7.	74	¿Hablas espanol?
8.	73	Frosty
9.	63	JupiteriUkko
10.	58	Paolo
10.	58	Indurain
12.	50	Hokku
13.	44	JandoA
13.	44	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
15.	43	TetedeCourse
16.	42	Salaliittoteoria
17.	34	Vigil Ignis
17.	34	Red(Rum) Dreamers
19.	20	Cybbe
20.	13	PK30
20.	13	Kossu

Tilanne 

1.	191	Team OK
2.	123	TEAM CKSG
3.	115	Googol
4.	100	maupa
5.	83	ManseMankeli
6.	81	Jtu
7.	74	¿Hablas espanol?
8.	73	Frosty
9.	63	JupiteriUkko
10.	58	Paolo
10.	58	Indurain
12.	50	Hokku
13.	44	JandoA
13.	44	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
15.	43	TetedeCourse
16.	42	Salaliittoteoria
17.	34	Vigil Ignis
17.	34	Red(Rum) Dreamers
19.	20	Cybbe
20.	13	PK30
20.	13	Kossu

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4nyvd28vs0...20FF.xlsx?dl=0

----------


## Hokku

3000 - BENNET Sam
1500 - ARU Fabio
1500 - POELS Wout -> 1500 HIGUITA Sergio
1500 - POGAČAR Tadej
1000 - MARTÍNEZ Daniel Felipe
1000 - MEZGEC Luka
500 - DE GENDT Thomas
0 - KING Ben
0 - MÜHLBERGER Gregor
0 - CONTI Valerio

0/8
10 000/10 000

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	2	*

1.	100	-	QUINTANA Nairo
2.	70	-	ROCHE Nicolas
3.	50	-	ROGLIČ Primož
4.	35	-	URÁN Rigoberto
5.	30	-	ARU Fabio
6.	25	-	NIEVE Mikel
7.	20	-	HIGUITA Sergio
8.	16	-	POGAČAR Tadej
9.	13	-	ARANBURU Alex
10.	10	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
11.	7	-	LATOUR Pierre
12.	5	-	KELDERMAN Wilco
13.	3	-	CHAVES Esteban
14.	2	-	BENNETT George
15.	1	-	LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel

punainen paita:	40	-	ROCHE Nicolas
vihreä paita:	30	-	QUINTANA Nairo
pallopaita:	30	-	MADRAZO Ángel
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
välikiri:	20	-	ARMÉE Sander
välikiri:	15	-	ŠTYBAR Zdeněk
välikiri:	10	-	ROGLIČ Primož
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	MADRAZO Ángel
paras joukkue:	5	-	Movistar Team

Tulokset 

1.	170	Cybbe
2.	151	Kossu
3.	98	¿Hablas espanol?
4.	92	Vigil Ignis
5.	84	TetedeCourse
6.	80	maupa
7.	79	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
8.	76	Red(Rum) Dreamers
9.	66	Team OK
10.	62	JandoA
11.	60	JupiteriUkko
12.	53	Indurain
13.	49	PK30
14.	46	Hokku
14.	46	Salaliittoteoria
16.	40	ManseMankeli
16.	40	Jtu
18.	31	TEAM CKSG
19.	18	Frosty
20.	10	Googol
21.	8	Paolo

Tilanne 

1.	257	Team OK
2.	190	Cybbe
3.	180	maupa
4.	172	¿Hablas espanol?
5.	164	Kossu
6.	154	TEAM CKSG
7.	127	TetedeCourse
8.	126	Vigil Ignis
9.	125	Googol
10.	123	ManseMankeli
10.	123	JupiteriUkko
10.	123	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
13.	121	Jtu
14.	111	Indurain
15.	110	Red(Rum) Dreamers
16.	106	JandoA
17.	96	Hokku
18.	91	Frosty
19.	88	Salaliittoteoria
20.	66	Paolo
21.	62	PK30

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	3	*

1.	100	-	BENNETT Sam
2.	70	-	THEUNS Edward
3.	50	-	MEZGEC Luka
4.	35	-	ABERASTURI Jon
5.	30	-	BAUHAUS Phil
6.	25	-	RICHEZE Maximiliano
7.	20	-	JAKOBSEN Fabio
8.	16	-	BARTHE Cyril
9.	13	-	SAJNOK Szymon
10.	10	-	VENTURINI Clément
11.	7	-	SARREAU Marc
12.	5	-	TOUZE Damien
13.	3	-	KOCH Jonas
14.	2	-	WALSCHEID Max
15.	1	-	VAN DER SANDE Tosh

punainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
välikiri:	20	-	HIGUITA Sergio
välikiri:	15	-	TUSVELD Martijn
välikiri:	10	-	ROGLIČ Primož
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	MADRAZO Ángel
paras joukkue:	5	-	Deceuninck - Quick Step

Tulokset 

1.	170	Hokku
2.	90	JupiteriUkko
3.	80	JandoA
4.	65	¿Hablas espanol?
5.	62	TetedeCourse
6.	60	Vigil Ignis
7.	50	Paolo
8.	30	PK30
9.	15	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
9.	15	Red(Rum) Dreamers
11.	10	maupa
11.	10	Team OK
13.	7	Googol
14.	5	Indurain
14.	5	Salaliittoteoria
14.	5	ManseMankeli
14.	5	Jtu
14.	5	TEAM CKSG
19.	0	Cybbe
19.	0	Kossu
19.	0	Frosty

Tilanne 

1.	267	Team OK
2.	266	Hokku
3.	237	¿Hablas espanol?
4.	213	JupiteriUkko
5.	190	Cybbe
5.	190	maupa
7.	189	TetedeCourse
8.	186	Vigil Ignis
8.	186	JandoA
10.	164	Kossu
11.	159	TEAM CKSG
12.	138	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
13.	132	Googol
14.	128	ManseMankeli
15.	126	Jtu
16.	125	Red(Rum) Dreamers
17.	116	Indurain
17.	116	Paolo
19.	93	Salaliittoteoria
20.	92	PK30
21.	91	Frosty

----------


## Googol

Tosiaan, tämän päivän etapin jälkeen seuraava päivitys tulee vasta ensi viikon keskiviikkona. Jos jollain on halukkuutta, niin excelin voi ladata ja päivitellä. Sitä on parin viime vuoden aikana viritelty helpompikäyttöiseksi, joten ihan älytön homma se ei ole. Mutta ei ole pakko.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4nyvd28vs0...20FF.xlsx?dl=0

Eli vaihdot Players taulukkoon: etapin numero (etappi, jonka jälkeen vaihto tapahtui) ajajan perään loppuhetkeksi, uusi ajaja ensimmäiselle tyhjälle riville ja sama etappinumero alkuhetkeksi.

Tulokset Results taulukkoon: Ajaien numerot kisan sivuilta tuloslistan viereen, jonka jälkeen numerot kopioidaan ylös oikean etapin kohdalle. Tuloslista kopioidaan otsikon kera tänne.

Pelitulokset Standings taulukosta: Etaoin numero stage kohtaan, jonka jälkeen kumpikin tuloslista sortataan pisteiden mukaan. Sitten kopioidaan tänne otsikon kera.

----------


## Jabadabado

Tehdäänpä pelin eka vaihto

Ulos: 0 - KUSS Sepp
Sisään: 0 - MADRAZO Angel

*Red(Rum) Dreamers*
4000 - ROGLIČ Primož
1500 - POGAČAR, Tadej
1000 - BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
1000 - GILBERT Philippe
1000 - TEUNS Dylan
500 - HERRADA Jesús
500 - DE GENDT Thomas
500 - MARTIN Tony
0 - KING Ben
0 - MADRAZO Angel

Yht: 10 000/10 000, vaihdot: 1/8

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	4	*

1.	100	-	JAKOBSEN Fabio
2.	70	-	BENNETT Sam
3.	50	-	GAVIRIA Fernando
4.	35	-	MEZGEC Luka
5.	30	-	SARREAU Marc
6.	25	-	SAJNOK Szymon
7.	20	-	GHEBREIGZABHIER Amanuel
8.	16	-	ABERASTURI Jon
9.	13	-	VENTURINI Clément
10.	10	-	RICHEZE Maximiliano
11.	7	-	BARTHE Cyril
12.	5	-	BAUHAUS Phil
13.	3	-	KUZNETSOV Viacheslav
14.	2	-	THEUNS Edward
15.	1	-	VAN DER SANDE Tosh

punainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	BENNETT Sam
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
välikiri:	20	-	WALLAYS Jelle
välikiri:	15	-	CUBERO Jorge
välikiri:	10	-	LATOUR Pierre
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	CUBERO Jorge
paras joukkue:	5	-	Deceuninck - Quick Step

Tulokset 

1.	135	Hokku
2.	90	Googol
3.	75	Salaliittoteoria
4.	66	¿Hablas espanol?
5.	62	JupiteriUkko
6.	60	Cybbe
7.	55	PK30
7.	55	Indurain
7.	55	ManseMankeli
7.	55	Jtu
11.	50	JandoA
11.	50	Frosty
13.	45	Vigil Ignis
14.	35	TetedeCourse
14.	35	Paolo
16.	5	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
16.	5	Red(Rum) Dreamers
16.	5	TEAM CKSG
19.	0	maupa
19.	0	Team OK
19.	0	Kossu

Tilanne 

1.	401	Hokku
2.	303	¿Hablas espanol?
3.	275	JupiteriUkko
4.	267	Team OK
5.	250	Cybbe
6.	236	JandoA
7.	231	Vigil Ignis
8.	224	TetedeCourse
9.	222	Googol
10.	190	maupa
11.	183	ManseMankeli
12.	181	Jtu
13.	171	Indurain
14.	168	Salaliittoteoria
15.	164	Kossu
15.	164	TEAM CKSG
17.	151	Paolo
18.	147	PK30
19.	143	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
20.	141	Frosty
21.	130	Red(Rum) Dreamers

----------


## Googol

GAVIRIA Fernando	2000
SARREAU Marc	1000

->

QUINTANA Nairo	2000
NIEVE Mikel	500

----------


## Cybbe

2000 - GAVIRIA Fernando -> 2000 - URÁN Rigoberto

----------


## JupiteriUkko

TEAM DIMENSION DATA Kilpailijanumerot olivat näköjään muuttuneet.
Joka aiheutti vääristymää tuloksiin.
Oli kaaviossa 112  	BOASSON HAGEN Edvald.
Pitäisi olla 114  	BOASSON HAGEN Edvald.

Muutetut tulokset:
Etappi 4 


1.	100	-	JAKOBSEN Fabio 	
2.	70	-	BENNETT Sam	
3.	50	-	GAVIRIA Fernando	
4.	35	-	MEZGEC Luka	
5.	30	-	SARREAU Marc	
6.	25	-	SAJNOK Szymon	
7.	20	-	BOASSON HAGEN Edvald	
8.	16	-	ABERASTURI Jon	
9.	13	-	VENTURINI Clément	
10.	10	-	RICHEZE Ariel Maximiliano	
11.	7	-	BARTHE Cyril	
12.	5	-	BAUHAUS Phil	
13.	3	-	KUZNETSOV Vyacheslav	
14.	2	-	THEUNS Edward	
15.	1	-	VAN DER SANDE Tosh	

punainen paita:	40	-		
vihreä paita:	30	- BENNETT Sam	
pallopaita:	30	-		
valkoinen paita:	20	-		
välikiri:	20	-	WALLAYS Jelle	
välikiri:	15	-	CUBERO Jorge	
välikiri:	10	-	LATOUR Pierre	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	CUBERO Jorge	
paras joukkue:	5	-	Deceuninck - Quick Step	




Tulokset


1.	135	Hokku
2.	90	Googol
3.	75	Jtu
4.	66	¿Hablas espanol?
5.	62	JupiteriUkko
6.	60	Cybbe
7.	55	Indurain
7.	55	Salaliittoteoria
7.	55	ManseMankeli
7.	55	PK30
11.	50	JandoA
11.	50	Frosty
13.	45	Vigil Ignis
14.	35	TetedeCourse
14.	35	Paolo
16.	25	Red(Rum) Dreamers
17.	5	TEAM CKSG
17.	5	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
19.	0	maupa
19.	0	Team OK
19.	0	Kossu




Tilanne


1.	401	Hokku
2.	303	¿Hablas espanol?
3.	275	JupiteriUkko
4.	267	Team OK
5.	250	Cybbe
6.	236	JandoA
7.	231	Vigil Ignis
8.	224	TetedeCourse
9.	222	Googol
10.	201	Jtu
11.	190	maupa
12.	183	ManseMankeli
13.	171	Indurain
14.	164	Kossu
14.	164	TEAM CKSG
16.	151	Paolo
17.	150	Red(Rum) Dreamers
18.	148	Salaliittoteoria
19.	147	PK30
21.	141	Frosty

----------


## Velluz

Eikös mulle "Hablas espanol?" pitäs tulla 108, eikä 98, pistettä tästä etapista?

----------


## Velluz

> *ETAPPI2*
> 
> 1.100-QUINTANA Nairo
> 2.70-ROCHE Nicolas
> 3.50-ROGLIČ Primož
> 4.35-URÁN Rigoberto
> 5.30-ARU Fabio
> 6.25-NIEVE Mikel
> 7.20-HIGUITA Sergio
> ...



Siis tästä. Lainaus jäi pois jostain syystä.

----------


## Kossu

Kruijswijk -> Uran
Geoghegan Hart -> Lopez
Poels -> Madrazo

2500    -    KRUIJSWIJK Steven -> 2000 - URAN Rigoberto (4. Etapin jälkeen)
2000    -    QUINTANA Nairo
1500    -    GEOGHEGAN HART Tao -> 3500    -    LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel (4.)
1500    -    POELS Wout -> 0 - MADRAZO Angel (4.)
1500    -    POGAČAR Tadej
500    -    RODRÍGUEZ Óscar
500    -    DE GENDT Thomas
0  -           DE LA CRUZ David
0  -           KING Ben
0  -           O'CONNOR Ben

3/8, 10.000/10.000

----------


## JupiteriUkko

> Eikös mulle "Hablas espanol?" pitäs tulla 108, eikä 98, pistettä tästä etapista?



Voi olla jo korjaantunut kokonais tuloksiin.
Jos ei niin yritän illalla selvittää.

----------


## Hokku

3000 - BENNET Sam -> 2000 QUINTANA Nairo
1500 - ARU Fabio
1500 HIGUITA Sergio
1500 - POGAČAR Tadej
1000 - MARTÍNEZ Daniel Felipe
1000 - MEZGEC Luka
500 - DE GENDT Thomas
0 - KING Ben
0 - MÜHLBERGER Gregor
0 - CONTI Valerio

2/8
9 000/10 000

----------


## Paolo

2500 KRUIJSWIJK Steven ------> 2000 QUINTANA Nairo
2000 MAJKA Rafal
2000 CHAVES Esteban
1500 KELDERMAN Wilco
1000 MEZGEC Luka
500 DE GENDT Thomas
500 RODRÍGUEZ Óscar
0 O´CONNOR Ben
0 MÜHLBERGER Gregor
0 KUSS Sepp -------> 500 NIEVE Mikel

Vaihdot 2/8

----------


## Cybbe

1500 - GEOGHEGAN HART Tao -> 1500 - ARU Fabio

----------


## PK30

2000 - GAVIRIA Fernando -> 2000 - QUINTANA Nairo
1500 - GEOGHEGAN HART Tao -> 2000 - URÃN Rigoberto
1000 - BAUHAUS Phil -> 500 - NIEVE Mikel
0 - SAMITIER Sergio -> 0 - SZYMON Sajnok 

2000 - QUINTANA Nairo Esteban
2000 - CHAVES Esteban
2000 - URÃN Rigoberto
1500 - ARU Fabio
1500 - POGAČAR Tadej
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - RODRÃGUEZ Óscar
 0 - O´CONNOR Ben
 0 - SZYMON Sajnok 
 0 - DE LA CRUZ David

 10000/10000
 4/8

----------


## JTu

Kruijswijk -> Lopez
Boasson Hagen -> Madrazo

----------


## JupiteriUkko

> Eikös mulle "Hablas espanol?" pitäs tulla 108, eikä 98, pistettä tästä etapista?



Etappi2													
¿Hablas espanol?	
CHAVES Esteban	3  	
URÁN Rigoberto	35
HIGUITA Sergio	20 	
MADRAZO Ángel	30 Pallopaita
MADRAZO Ángel 	10 Yritteliäin ajaja
Yhteensä:		98

----------


## JupiteriUkko

Etappi 5 


1.    100    -     MADRAZO Ángel        
2.    70    -     BOL Jetse        
3.    50    -     HERRADA Jose         
4.    35    -     LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel        
5.    30    -     VALVERDE Alejandro        
6.    25    -     ROGLIC Primož        
7.    20    -     POGACAR Tadej    
8.    16    -     QUINTANA Nairo    
9.    13    -     KUSS Sepp 
10.    10    -     CHAVES Esteban    
11.    7    -     MAJKA Rafal     
12.    5    -     LATOUR Pierre    
13.    3    -     URÁN Rigoberto        
14.    2    -     ROCHE Nicolas    
15.    1    -     GUERREIRO Ruben 

punainen paita:    40    - LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel        
vihreä paita:    30    -
pallopaita:        30    -     
valkoinen paita:    20    -         
välikiri:        20    - BOL Jetse        
välikiri:        15    - HERRADA Jose     
välikiri:        10    - MADRAZO Ángel        
yritteliäin ajaja:    10    - HERRADA Jose         
paras joukkue:    5    - BURGOS BH    


Tulokset
1.	229	Kossu
2.	160	Red(Rum) Dreamers
3.	129	¿Hablas espanol?
4.	100	Team OK
5.	96	Googol
6.	56	Indurain
6.	56	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
8.	55	TetedeCourse
8.	55	maupa
10.	50	Salaliittoteoria
10.	50	TEAM CKSG
12.	49	PK30
13.	40	Frosty
14.	38	JupiteriUkko
15.	36	Hokku
16.	34	Cybbe
17.	33	Paolo
18.	30	Jtu
18.	30	Vigil Ignis
20.	5	JandoA
21.	0	ManseMankeli


Tilanne
1.	437	Hokku
2.	432	¿Hablas espanol?
3.	393	Kossu
4.	367	Team OK
5.	318	Googol
6.	313	JupiteriUkko
7.	310	Red(Rum) Dreamers
8.	284	Cybbe
9.	279	TetedeCourse
10.	261	Vigil Ignis
11.	245	maupa
12.	241	JandoA
13.	231	Jtu
14.	227	Indurain
15.	214	TEAM CKSG
16.	199	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
17.	198	Salaliittoteoria
18.	196	PK30
19.	184	Paolo
20.	183	ManseMankeli
21.	181	Frosty

PK30 Vaihto Etapille5 oli täpärällä tai jopa myöhässä, mutta mielestäni hyväksytty. Ketään vaihdettuja ei ollut irtiotossa vielä tuossa vaiheessa tietääkseni.

----------


## JupiteriUkko

4000    -    ROGLIC Primož
2000    -    GAVIRIA Fernando => 3500 LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel (6)
1500    -    DEGENKOLB John => 0 - MADRAZO Ángel (6)
1000    -    GILBERT Philippe
500    -    DE GENDT Thomas
500    -    THEUNS Edward
500    -    BRAMBILLA Gianluca
0 - Cavagna Remi  
0 - KUSS Sepp

----------


## Kossu

> Etappi 5 
> .....
> 14.    36    Kossu
>  .



No nyt kyllä puuttuu minulta 4.etapin jälkeen tehty vaihto eli Madrazon, Lopezin ja Uranin pisteet.

----------


## JandoA

Vaihdot 1-3:
1500 - POELS Wout --> 2000 - QUINTANA Nairo
1500 - GEOGHEGAN HART Tao --> 2000 - URÁN Rigoberto
1000 - BAUHAUS Phil --> 0 - MADRAZO Ángel

----------


## Paolo

2000 QUINTANA Nairo
2000 MAJKA Rafal
2000 CHAVES Esteban
1500 KELDERMAN Wilco
1000 MEZGEC Luka
500 DE GENDT Thomas
500 RODRÍGUEZ Óscar
0 O´CONNOR Ben
0 MÜHLBERGER Gregor -----> 0 MADRAZO Ángel
 500 NIEVE Mikel

Vaihdot 3/8

----------


## Hokku

2000 - QUINTANA Nairo
1500 - ARU Fabio -> 0 KUSS Sepp
1500 - HIGUITA Sergio
1500 - POGAČAR Tadej
1000 - MARTÍNEZ Daniel Felipe -> 3500 LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel
1000 - MEZGEC Luka
500 - DE GENDT Thomas
0 - KING Ben
0 - MÜHLBERGER Gregor -> 0 - MADRAZO Ángel
0 - CONTI Valerio

5/8
10 000/10 000

----------


## JupiteriUkko

> No nyt kyllä puuttuu minulta 4.etapin jälkeen tehty vaihto eli Madrazon, Lopezin ja Uranin pisteet.



Niinpä näyttäisi.
Korjaan illalla.   [Edit] Korjattu tuonne ylös!
Voi olla että muiltakin puuttuu.

----------


## Velluz

> Etappi2
> ¿Hablas espanol?
> CHAVES Esteban3  
> URÁN Rigoberto35
> HIGUITA Sergio20 
> MADRAZO Ángel30 Pallopaita
> MADRAZO Ángel 10 Yritteliäin ajaja
> Yhteensä:98



Joo, niinpäs onkin. Aivopieru täällä päässä. Muistin joukkueeni väärin. Pahoitteluni.

----------


## JupiteriUkko

Etappi 6
1.	100	-	 HERRADA Jesús	
2.	70	-	 TEUNS Dylan		
3.	50	-	 GODON Dorian		
4.	35	-	 GESINK Robert		
5.	30	-	 ARMIRAIL Bruno	 	
6.	25	-	 POLJAŃSKI Paweł    	
7.	20	-	 OLIVEIRA Nelson	    
8.	16	-	 BRAMBILLA Gianluca 	
9.	13	-	 DE LA CRUZ David   
10.	10	-	 GRMAY Tsgabu	 
11.	7	-	 POGACAR Tadej	 
12.	5	-	 LATOUR Pierre	 
13.	3	-	 QUINTANA Nairo	  
14.	2	-	 LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel 
15.	1	-	 VALVERDE Alejandro 

punainen paita:	40	- TEUNS Dylan		
vihreä paita:	30	-
pallopaita:		30	- 	
valkoinen paita:	20	- 		
välikiri:		20	- DE LA CRUZ David 		
välikiri:		15	- ARMIRAIL Bruno
välikiri:		10	- GODON Dorian		
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	- HERRADA Jesús		
paras joukkue:	5	- Team Jumbo-Visma 	


Tulokset
1.	237	Red(Rum) Dreamers
2.	116	maupa
3.	83	Vigil Ignis
4.	48	Googol
5.	45	TetedeCourse
5.	45	Kossu
7.	43	PK30
8.	41	Cybbe
9.	40	ManseMankeli
10.	34	Frosty
11.	28	JupiteriUkko
12.	27	Team OK
13.	17	Hokku
14.	12	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
15.	11	Indurain
16.	8	JandoA
16.	8	Jtu
16.	8	Salaliittoteoria
16.	8	TEAM CKSG
20.	3	Paolo
21.	0	¿Hablas espanol?


Tilanne
1.	547	Red(Rum) Dreamers
2.	454	Hokku
3.	438	Kossu
4.	432	¿Hablas espanol?
5.	394	Team OK
6.	366	Googol
7.	361	maupa
8.	344	Vigil Ignis
9.	341	JupiteriUkko
10.	325	Cybbe
11.	324	TetedeCourse
12.	249	JandoA
13.	239	Jtu
13.	239	PK30
15.	238	Indurain
17.	222	TEAM CKSG
16.	223	ManseMankeli
18.	215	Frosty
19.	211	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
20.	206	Salaliittoteoria
21.	187	Paolo

----------


## Velluz

Joukkueeni: "¿Hablas espanol?" 

2000-CHAVES Esteban

2000-GAVIRIA Fernando

2000-URÁN Rigoberto - > 2000 - QUINTANA Nairo

1500-HIGUITA Sergio

1000-IZAGIRRE Ion

500-GUERREIRO Ruben

500-RODRÍGUEZ Óscar

0 - MADRAZO Angel

0 - ABERASTURI Jon

0 - MOLANO Juan Sebastian 

9500/10 000, 1/8

----------


## maupa

Mühlberger, Fuglsang -> De La Cruz, Pogačar

----------


## JupiteriUkko

> 4000    -    ROGLIC Primož
> 2000    -    GAVIRIA Fernando => 3500 LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel (6)
> 1500    -    DEGENKOLB John => 0 - MADRAZO Ángel (6)
> 1000    -    GILBERT Philippe
> 500    -    DE GENDT Thomas
> 500    -    THEUNS Edward
> 500    -    BRAMBILLA Gianluca
> 0 - Cavagna Remi  
> 0 - KUSS Sepp



Näköjään jäänyt KIRYIENKA Vasil aamun muutokseta pois.
4000	-	ROGLIC Primož
2000	-	GAVIRIA Fernando  => 3500 -	LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel (6)
1500	-	DEGENKOLB John => 0 - MADRAZO Ángel (6)
1000	-	GILBERT Philippe
500	-	DE GENDT Thomas
500	-	THEUNS Edward
500	-	BRAMBILLA Gianluca
0 - Cavagna Remi 
0 - KIRYIENKA Vasil =>0 - DE LA CRUZ David (7)
0 - KUSS Sepp

----------


## JandoA

Vaihdot 4 ja 5:
500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay --> 0 - DE LA CRUZ David
2000 - URÁN Rigoberto --> 2500 - VALVERDE Alejandro

----------


## Cybbe

2000 - URÁN Rigoberto -> 2000 - MAJKA Rafał

----------


## TeroTE

TEAM CKSG (7. Etapille)

1500 HART TG —> 0 MADRAZO
1500 FUGLSANG —> 0 DE LA CRUZ
1000 GILBERT —> 1000 TEUNS
500 DE GENDT —> 3500 LOPEZ 

Vaihdot 4/8
Saldo 10000

----------


## TetedeCourse

4000 - ROGLIČ Primož	
2000 - CHAVES Esteban	
1500 - POGAČAR Tadej	
1000 - MEZGEC Luka	
1000 - WALSCHEID Max	
500 - RODRÍGUEZ Óscar	
0 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin	
0 - O'CONNOR Ben	
0 - DE LA CRUZ David	
0 - DE LA PARTE Victor --> 0 - HAGEN Carl (7)

1/8 10K/10K

----------


## Kossu

Uran -> Chaves

2500    -    KRUIJSWIJK Steven -> 2000 - URAN Rigoberto (4. Etapin jälkeen) -> 2000	-	CHAVES Esteban (6.)
2000    -    QUINTANA Nairo
1500    -    GEOGHEGAN HART Tao -> 3500    -    LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel (4.)
1500    -    POELS Wout -> 0 - MADRAZO Angel (4.)
1500    -    POGAČAR Tadej
500    -    RODRÍGUEZ Óscar
500    -    DE GENDT Thomas
0  -           DE LA CRUZ David
0  -           KING Ben
0  -           O'CONNOR Ben

4/8, 10.000/10.000

----------


## OK93

ulos: Hart, Mühlberger
sisään: Pogačar, de la Cruz

4000 ROGLIČ Primož
3500 LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel
1500 POGAČAR Tadej
500 DE GENDT Thomas
500 FRAILE Omar
0 ARNDT Nikias
0 ATAPUMA Darwin
0 DE LA CRUZ David
0 DRUCKER Jempy
0 OLIVEIRA Nelson

2/8, 10K

----------


## Vigil Ignis

Vaihtoja:

1500	-	GEOGHEGAN HART Tao -  2000	-	QUINTANA Nairo
500	-	VAN GARDEREN Tejay - 0 - EDET Nicolas

4000	-	ROGLIČ Primož
2000	-	QUINTANA Nairo
1500	-	LATOUR Pierre
1000 - MEZGEC Luka
500	-	DE GENDT Thomas
500	-	GESINK Robert
500	-	NIEVE Mikel
0 - BIZKARRA Mikel
0 - DE LA CRUZ David
0 - EDET Nicolas

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Ulos: TG Hart 1500, GUERREIRO 500
Sisään: Nairo 2000, Madrazo 0

Joukkue nyt:

ROGLIČ Primož 4000
CHAVES Esteban 2000
POGAČAR Tadej 1500
QUINTANA Nairo 2000
MADRAZO Angel 0
RODRÍGUEZ Óscar 500
HENAO Sebastian 0
CAVAGNA Remi 0
CONTI Valerio 0
MARCZYNSKI Tomasz 0

Vaihdot 2/8, 10000

----------


## JupiteriUkko

Linkissä xls exeli:
Vuelta 2019 Challenge FF xls
Päivitän Etapiin9 asti jos tarpeen.
Lepopäivän jälkeen jo Googol:in heiniä.

Etappi 7
1.    100    -    VALVERDE Alejandro 
2.    70    -    ROGLIC Primož             
3.    50    -    LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel         
4.    35    -    QUINTANA Nairo        
5.    30    -    MAJKA Rafal             
6.    25    -    IZAGIRRE Ion    
7.    20    -    POGACAR Tadej            
8.    16    -    ARU Fabio    
9.    13    -    BENNETT George 
10.    10    -    RODRÍGUEZ Óscar       
11.    7    -    PERNSTEINER Hermann  
12.    5    -    SOLER Marc     
13.    3    -    CHAVES Esteban            
14.    2    -    NIEVE Mikel    
15.    1    -    KELDERMAN Wilco 

punainen paita:    40    - LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel         
vihreä paita:    30    - QUINTANA Nairo
pallopaita:        30    -     
valkoinen paita:    20    -         
välikiri:        20    - WALLAYS Jelle        
välikiri:        15    - STORER Michael     
välikiri:        10    - BRAMBILLA Gianluca         
yritteliäin ajaja:    10    - HENAO Sergio        
paras joukkue:    5    - Movistar Team         


Tulokset
1.    250    TEAM CKSG
2.    235    maupa
3.    197    Jtu
4.    193    JandoA
4.    193    Kossu
6.    185    Team OK
7.    180    Hokku
8.    175    Googol
9.    170    JupiteriUkko
10.    143    Frosty
11.    135    Salaliittoteoria
12.    121    PK30
12.    121    Cybbe
14.    116    Paolo
15.    108    ¿Hablas espanol?
15.    108    TetedeCourse
15.    108    Indurain
18.    103    Team Maitohappo-Banksters
19.    90    Red(Rum) Dreamers
20.    72    Vigil Ignis
21.    2    ManseMankeli


Tilanne
1.    637    Red(Rum) Dreamers
2.    634    Hokku
3.    631    Kossu
4.    596    maupa
5.    579    Team OK
6.    541    Googol
7.    540    ¿Hablas espanol?
8.    511    JupiteriUkko
9.    472    TEAM CKSG
10.    446    Cybbe
11.    442    JandoA
12.    436    Jtu
13.    432    TetedeCourse
14.    416    Vigil Ignis
15.    360    PK30
16.    358    Frosty
17.    346    Indurain
18.    341    Salaliittoteoria
19.    314    Team Maitohappo-Banksters
20.    303    Paolo
21.    225    ManseMankeli

----------


## JandoA

6. Vaihto:
1000 - FORMOLO Davide -->  0 - HENAO Sergio

----------


## OK93

3/8: Drucker -> Madrazo

4000 ROGLIČ Primož
3500 LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel
1500 POGAČAR Tadej
500 DE GENDT Thomas
500 FRAILE Omar
0 ARNDT Nikias
0 ATAPUMA Darwin
0 DE LA CRUZ David
0 MADRAZO Angel
0 OLIVEIRA Nelson

----------


## JupiteriUkko

Etappi 8
1.	100	-	ARNDT Nikias 
2.	70	-	ARANBURU Alex
3.	50	-	VAN DER SANDE Tosh		
4.	35	-	GUERREIRO Ruben		
5.	30	-	KOCH Jonas		 	
6.	25	-	TEUNS Dylan	
7.	20	-	LASTRA Jonathan		    
8.	16	-	LUDVIGSSON Tobias	
9.	13	-	BARCELÓ Fernando
10.	10	-	HENAO Sergio	 
11.	7	-	EDET Nicolas
12.	5	-	STETINA Peter	
13.	3	-	HAGEN Carl Fredrik	 	  
14.	2	-	ŠTYBAR Zdenek	
15.	1	-	DE LA CRUZ David

punainen paita:	40	-  EDET Nicolas		
vihreä paita:	30	-
pallopaita:		30	- 	
valkoinen paita:	20	- 		
välikiri:		20	-  ŠTYBAR Zdenek	
välikiri:		15	-  ARNDT Nikias
välikiri:		10	-  EDET Nicolas		
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-  DE LA CRUZ David	
paras joukkue:	5	-  Astana Pro Team


Tulokset
1.	136	Team OK
2.	68	Vigil Ignis
3.	46	TEAM CKSG
4.	40	¿Hablas espanol?
5.	27	ManseMankeli
6.	25	Red(Rum) Dreamers
7.	22	Salaliittoteoria
8.	21	JandoA
9.	16	JupiteriUkko
9.	16	maupa
9.	16	Googol
9.	16	Kossu
9.	16	Frosty
14.	14	TetedeCourse
15.	11	PK30
15.	11	Cybbe
17.	10	Jtu
18.	5	Hokku
19.	0	Paolo
19.	0	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
19.	0	Indurain


Tilanne
1.	715	Team OK
2.	662	Red(Rum) Dreamers
3.	647	Kossu
4.	639	Hokku
5.	612	maupa
6.	580	¿Hablas espanol?
7.	557	Googol
8.	527	JupiteriUkko
9.	518	TEAM CKSG
10.	484	Vigil Ignis
11.	463	JandoA
12.	457	Cybbe
13.	446	TetedeCourse
13.	446	Jtu
15.	374	Frosty
16.	371	PK30
17.	363	Salaliittoteoria
18.	346	Indurain
19.	314	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
20.	303	Paolo
21.	252	ManseMankeli

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Gaviria 2000 -> Majka 2000
Geoghegan Hart 1500 -> Quintana 2000
Stybar 500 -> Edet 0

2500 - Valverde Alejandro
2000 - Majka Rafal
2000 - Quintana Nairo
1500 - Poels Wout
1500 - Pogacar Tadej
500 - Rodriguez Oscar
0 - Edet Nicolas
0 - King Ben
0 - Ghebreigzabhier Amanuel
0 - O'Connor Ben

Vaihdot 3/8
10000 / 10000

----------


## JupiteriUkko

4000    -    ROGLIC Primož
2000    -    GAVIRIA Fernando  => 3500 -    LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel (6)
1500    -    DEGENKOLB John => 0 - MADRAZO Ángel (6)
1000    -    GILBERT Philippe => 1000 - BENNETT Georg (9)
500    -    DE GENDT Thomas
500    -    THEUNS Edward
500    -    BRAMBILLA Gianluca
0 - Cavagna Remi 
0 - KIRYIENKA Vasil =>0 - DE LA CRUZ David (7)
0 - KUSS Sepp

----------


## JupiteriUkko

Etappi 9
1.	100	-		POGACAR Tadej
2.	70	-		QUINTANA Nairo
3.	50	-		ROGLIC Primož		
4.	35	-		VALVERDE Alejandro	
5.	30	-		SOLER Marc		 	
6.	25	-		PERNSTEINER Hermann
7.	20	-		HIGUITA Sergio	    
8.	16	-		KELDERMAN Wilco	
9.	13	-		LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel
10.	10	-		GEOGHEGAN HART Tao	 
11.	7	-		HAGEN Carl Fredrik
12.	5	-		NIEVE Mikel
13.	3	-	 	MAJKA Rafal	  
14.	2	-		IZAGIRRE Ion	
15.	1	-		BIZKARRA Mikel

punainen paita:	40	-  	QUINTANA Nairo		
vihreä paita:	30	-
pallopaita:		30	- 	
valkoinen paita:	20	- 		
välikiri:		20	-  	BOUCHARD Geoffrey
välikiri:		15	-  	O'CONNOR Ben
välikiri:		10	-  	GEOGHEGAN HART Tao		
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-  	BOUCHARD Geoffrey	
paras joukkue:	5	-  	Movistar Team


Tulokset
1.	273	Salaliittoteoria
2.	265	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
3.	248	Hokku
4.	243	Kossu
5.	235	PK30
6.	197	maupa
7.	177	TetedeCourse
8.	171	Vigil Ignis
9.	168	Team OK
10.	160	JandoA
11.	155	TEAM CKSG
12.	154	Paolo
13.	150	Red(Rum) Dreamers
14.	148	Googol
15.	138	Cybbe
16.	137	¿Hablas espanol?
17.	73	Jtu
18.	63	JupiteriUkko
19.	57	Frosty
20.	55	Indurain
21.	25	ManseMankeli


Tilanne
1.	890	Kossu
2.	887	Hokku
3.	883	Team OK
4.	812	Red(Rum) Dreamers
5.	809	maupa
6.	717	¿Hablas espanol?
7.	705	Googol
8.	673	TEAM CKSG
9.	655	Vigil Ignis
10.	636	Salaliittoteoria
11.	623	TetedeCourse
11.	623	JandoA
13.	606	PK30
14.	595	Cybbe
15.	590	JupiteriUkko
16.	579	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
17.	519	Jtu
18.	457	Paolo
19.	431	Frosty
20.	401	Indurain
21.	277	ManseMankeli

----------


## PK30

2000 - CHAVES Esteban -> 4000	-	ROGLIČ Primož
2000 - URÃN Rigoberto -> 0 - HAGEN Carl Fredrik
1500 - ARU Fabio -> 1500	-	KELDERMAN Wilco

4000	-	ROGLIČ Primož
2000 - QUINTANA Nairo Esteban
1500	-	KELDERMAN Wilco
1500 - POGAČAR Tadej
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - RODRÃGUEZ Óscar
0 - HAGEN Carl Fredrik
 0 - O´CONNOR Ben
 0 - SZYMON Sajnok 
 0 - DE LA CRUZ David

 10000/10000
 7/8

----------


## Vigil Ignis

Vaihto 3/8:

1500	-	LATOUR Pierre -> 1500	-	POGAČAR Tadej

4000	-	ROGLIČ Primož
2000	-	QUINTANA Nairo
1500	-	POGAČAR Tadej
1000 - MEZGEC Luka
500	-	DE GENDT Thomas
500	-	GESINK Robert
500	-	NIEVE Mikel
0 - BIZKARRA Mikel
0 - DE LA CRUZ David
0 - EDET Nicolas

----------


## Paolo

2000 QUINTANA Nairo
2000 MAJKA Rafal
2000 CHAVES Esteban ———> 1500 POGACAR Tadej
1500 KELDERMAN Wilco
1000 MEZGEC Luka
500 DE GENDT Thomas
500 RODRÍGUEZ Óscar
0 O´CONNOR Ben
0 MADRAZO Ángel
500 NIEVE Mikel

Vaihdot 4/8

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Ben King -> Vasili Kiriyenka

----------


## Googol

Kiitokset JupiteriUkolle tilannepäivityksistä.

Bennett 1000 -> Pogacar 1500

----------


## Hokku

3500 - LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel - > 4000 - ROGLIC Primož
2000 - QUINTANA Nairo
1500 - HIGUITA Sergio - 1000 - TEUNS Dylan
1500 - POGAČAR Tadej
1000 - MEZGEC Luka
500 - DE GENDT Thomas
0 - KING Ben
0 - MADRAZO Ángel
0 - CONTI Valerio
0 - KUSS Sepp

7/8
10 000/10 000

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Vasili Kiriyenka -> CARL FREDRIK HAGEN

----------


## Jabadabado

Tehdäänpä jälleen vähän vaihtoja 

Ulos: 
1000 - BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
1000 - TEUNS Dylan
500 - MARTIN Tony
0 - KING Ben

Sisään: 
2000 - JAKOBSEN Fabio
500 - NIEVE Mikel
0 - BOUCHARD Geoffrey
0 - HAGEN Carl Fredrik

*Red(Rum) Dreamers*
4000 - ROGLIČ Primož
2000 - JAKOBSEN Fabio
1500 - POGAČAR Tadej
1000 - GILBERT Philippe
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - HERRADA Jesús
500 - DE GENDT Thomas
0 - MADRAZO Angel
0 - BOUCHARD Geoffrey
0 - HAGEN Carl Fredrik 


Yht: 10 000/10 000, vaihdot: 5/8

----------


## JupiteriUkko

> Kiitokset JupiteriUkolle tilannepäivityksistä.



Hyvä kun kelpasi oli ihan mieluisa tehtävä.
Kiitokset itsellesi kun olet näitä pelejä luonut ja hoiatanut.


GILBERT Takaisin:
4000    -    ROGLIC Primož
2000    -    GAVIRIA Fernando  => 3500 -    LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel (6)
1500    -    DEGENKOLB John => 0 - MADRAZO Ángel (6)
1000    -    GILBERT Philippe => 1000 -  BENNETT Georg (9) => 1000 - GILBERT Philippe (11)
500    -    DE GENDT Thomas
500    -    THEUNS Edward
500    -    BRAMBILLA Gianluca
0 - Cavagna Remi 
0 - KIRYIENKA Vasil =>0 - DE LA CRUZ David (7)
0 - KUSS Sepp

----------


## Cybbe

CHAVES Esteban 2000 -> VALVERDE Alejandro 2500
ARU Fabio 1500 -> POGAČAR Tadej   1500 
DE GENDT Thomas 500 -> HAGEN Carl Fredrik 0

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	10	*

1.	100	-	ROGLIČ Primož
2.	70	-	BEVIN Patrick
3.	50	-	CAVAGNA Rémi
4.	35	-	CRADDOCK Lawson
5.	30	-	OLIVEIRA Nelson
6.	25	-	LATOUR Pierre
7.	20	-	DE GENDT Thomas
8.	16	-	SOLER Marc
9.	13	-	TEUNS Dylan
10.	10	-	MARTÍNEZ Daniel Felipe
11.	7	-	POGAČAR Tadej
12.	5	-	ARMIRAIL Bruno
13.	3	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
14.	2	-	LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel
15.	1	-	KNOX James

punainen paita:	40	-	ROGLIČ Primož
vihreä paita:	30	-	ROGLIČ Primož
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
välikiri:	20	-	
välikiri:	15	-	
välikiri:	10	-	
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	ROGLIČ Primož
paras joukkue:	5	-	Movistar Team

Tulokset 

1.	252	JupiteriUkko
2.	244	Team OK
3.	242	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
4.	225	Hokku
5.	220	Red(Rum) Dreamers
6.	212	Vigil Ignis
7.	200	maupa
8.	192	PK30
8.	192	TetedeCourse
10.	59	Googol
11.	50	Cybbe
12.	38	JandoA
13.	34	Kossu
14.	32	Paolo
15.	30	TEAM CKSG
16.	20	Salaliittoteoria
16.	20	ManseMankeli
18.	10	Jtu
19.	8	Indurain
19.	8	Frosty
21.	5	¿Hablas espanol?

Tilanne 

1.	1127	Team OK
2.	1112	Hokku
3.	1032	Red(Rum) Dreamers
4.	1009	maupa
5.	924	Kossu
6.	867	Vigil Ignis
7.	842	JupiteriUkko
8.	821	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
9.	815	TetedeCourse
10.	798	PK30
11.	764	Googol
12.	722	¿Hablas espanol?
13.	703	TEAM CKSG
14.	661	JandoA
15.	656	Salaliittoteoria
16.	645	Cybbe
17.	529	Jtu
18.	489	Paolo
19.	439	Frosty
20.	409	Indurain
21.	297	ManseMankeli

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	11	*

1.	100	-	ITURRIA Mikel
2.	70	-	LASTRA Jonathan
3.	50	-	CRADDOCK Lawson
4.	35	-	HOWSON Damien
5.	30	-	BIDARD François
6.	25	-	GHEBREIGZABHIER Amanuel
7.	20	-	THOMAS Benjamin
8.	16	-	FABBRO Matteo
9.	13	-	IZAGIRRE Gorka
10.	10	-	CAVAGNA Rémi
11.	7	-	ARANBURU Alex
12.	5	-	ARCAS Jorge
13.	3	-	O'CONNOR Ben
14.	2	-	MADRAZO Ángel
15.	1	-	HOFSTEDE Lennard

punainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
välikiri:	20	-	ITURRIA Mikel
välikiri:	15	-	IZAGIRRE Gorka
välikiri:	10	-	CHEVRIER Clément
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	ARANBURU Alex
paras joukkue:	5	-	Caja Rural - Seguros RGA

Tulokset 

1.	28	Salaliittoteoria
2.	12	JupiteriUkko
2.	12	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
4.	7	¿Hablas espanol?
5.	6	Jtu
6.	5	maupa
6.	5	Kossu
6.	5	Paolo
9.	3	PK30
9.	3	TetedeCourse
9.	3	Googol
9.	3	Cybbe
9.	3	Indurain
9.	3	Frosty
15.	2	Team OK
15.	2	Hokku
15.	2	Red(Rum) Dreamers
15.	2	JandoA
15.	2	TEAM CKSG
20.	0	Vigil Ignis
20.	0	ManseMankeli

Tilanne 

1.	1129	Team OK
2.	1114	Hokku
3.	1034	Red(Rum) Dreamers
4.	1014	maupa
5.	929	Kossu
6.	867	Vigil Ignis
7.	854	JupiteriUkko
8.	833	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
9.	818	TetedeCourse
10.	801	PK30
11.	767	Googol
12.	729	¿Hablas espanol?
13.	705	TEAM CKSG
14.	684	Salaliittoteoria
15.	663	JandoA
16.	648	Cybbe
17.	535	Jtu
18.	494	Paolo
19.	442	Frosty
20.	412	Indurain
21.	297	ManseMankeli

----------


## OK93

4/8: de Gendt -> Hagen

4000 ROGLIČ Primož
3500 LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel
1500 POGAČAR Tadej
500 FRAILE Omar
0 ARNDT Nikias
0 ATAPUMA Darwin
0 DE LA CRUZ David
0 HAGEN Carl Fredrik
0 MADRAZO Angel
0 OLIVEIRA Nelson

9500/10K

----------


## maupa

Chernetski -> Hagen

----------


## TeroTE

TEAM CKSG

3500 LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel (7.)
2500 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1500 - POGAČAR Tadej
1000 TEUNS Dylan (7.)
1000 - IZAGIRRE Ion
500 - RODRÍGUEZ Óscar
0 DE LA CRUZ David (7.)
0 MADRAZO Angel (7.)
0 - CONTI Valerio
0 - KING Ben —> HAGEN Carl Fredrik 0 (13. etapille)


Vaihdot 5/8
Saldo 10000/10000

----------


## Googol

LATOUR Pierre	1500
PADUN Mark	500
DE GENDT Thomas	500
CONTI Valerio	0

HAGEN Carl Fredrik	0
VALVERDE Alejandro	2500
PERNSTEINER Hermann	0
MADRAZO Ángel	0

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Poels 1500 -> Mezgec 1000 Luka

2500 - Valverde Alejandro
2000 - Majka Rafal
2000 - Quintana Nairo
1500 - Pogacar Tadej
1000 - Megec Luka
500 - Rodriguez Oscar
0 - Edet Nicolas
0 - Hagen Carl Fredrik
0 - Ghebreigzabhier Amanuel
0 - O'Connor Ben

Vaihdot 6/8
9500 / 10000

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	12	*

1.	100	-	GILBERT Philippe
2.	70	-	ARANBURU Alex
3.	50	-	BARCELÓ Fernando
4.	35	-	ROJAS José Joaquín
5.	30	-	ARNDT Nikias
6.	25	-	VAN DER SANDE Tosh
7.	20	-	BARTHE Cyril
8.	16	-	BOARO Manuele
9.	13	-	DECLERCQ Tim
10.	10	-	CONTI Valerio
11.	7	-	MOSCA Jacopo
12.	5	-	LASTRA Jonathan
13.	3	-	GRMAY Tsgabu
14.	2	-	FORMOLO Davide
15.	1	-	SOLER Marc

punainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
välikiri:	20	-	FORMOLO Davide
välikiri:	15	-	GRMAY Tsgabu
välikiri:	10	-	MARCATO Marco
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	GILBERT Philippe
paras joukkue:	5	-	Deceuninck - Quick Step

Tulokset 

1.	120	Red(Rum) Dreamers
2.	115	Jtu
2.	115	Indurain
4.	35	maupa
4.	35	TetedeCourse
6.	30	Team OK
7.	15	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
8.	10	Googol
8.	10	Hokku
8.	10	TEAM CKSG
11.	5	JupiteriUkko
11.	5	ManseMankeli
13.	0	Salaliittoteoria
13.	0	¿Hablas espanol?
13.	0	Kossu
13.	0	Paolo
13.	0	PK30
13.	0	Cybbe
13.	0	Frosty
13.	0	JandoA
13.	0	Vigil Ignis

Tilanne 

1.	1159	Team OK
2.	1154	Red(Rum) Dreamers
3.	1124	Hokku
4.	1049	maupa
5.	929	Kossu
6.	867	Vigil Ignis
7.	859	JupiteriUkko
8.	853	TetedeCourse
9.	848	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
10.	801	PK30
11.	777	Googol
12.	729	¿Hablas espanol?
13.	715	TEAM CKSG
14.	684	Salaliittoteoria
15.	663	JandoA
16.	650	Jtu
17.	648	Cybbe
18.	527	Indurain
19.	494	Paolo
20.	442	Frosty
21.	302	ManseMankeli

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	13	*

1.	100	-	POGAČAR Tadej
2.	70	-	ROGLIČ Primož
3.	50	-	LATOUR Pierre
4.	35	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
5.	30	-	QUINTANA Nairo
6.	25	-	MAJKA Rafał
7.	20	-	LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel
8.	16	-	BRAMBILLA Gianluca
9.	13	-	SOLER Marc
10.	10	-	KELDERMAN Wilco
11.	7	-	GUERREIRO Ruben
12.	5	-	PERNSTEINER Hermann
13.	3	-	KNOX James
14.	2	-	EDET Nicolas
15.	1	-	HIGUITA Sergio

punainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	SÁEZ Héctor
välikiri:	20	-	ARMIRAIL Bruno
välikiri:	15	-	BOUCHARD Geoffrey
välikiri:	10	-	MARCATO Marco
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	SÁEZ Héctor
paras joukkue:	5	-	Movistar Team

Tulokset 

1.	215	maupa
1.	215	PK30
3.	207	Vigil Ignis
4.	205	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
4.	205	Googol
4.	205	Hokku
7.	202	Salaliittoteoria
8.	195	Team OK
9.	185	Red(Rum) Dreamers
10.	175	TetedeCourse
11.	170	Paolo
12.	160	TEAM CKSG
13.	155	Kossu
14.	125	JandoA
15.	110	Cybbe
16.	106	JupiteriUkko
17.	60	Jtu
18.	43	¿Hablas espanol?
19.	40	Indurain
19.	40	Frosty
21.	0	ManseMankeli

Tilanne 

1.	1354	Team OK
2.	1339	Red(Rum) Dreamers
3.	1329	Hokku
4.	1264	maupa
5.	1084	Kossu
6.	1074	Vigil Ignis
7.	1053	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
8.	1028	TetedeCourse
9.	1016	PK30
10.	982	Googol
11.	965	JupiteriUkko
12.	886	Salaliittoteoria
13.	875	TEAM CKSG
14.	788	JandoA
15.	772	¿Hablas espanol?
16.	758	Cybbe
17.	710	Jtu
18.	664	Paolo
19.	567	Indurain
20.	482	Frosty
21.	302	ManseMankeli

----------


## Kossu

> *    ETAPPI    13   * 
> 
> valkoinen paita:    20    -    SÁEZ Héctor



Eikös valkoisen saanut Pogacar?

----------


## Cybbe

*ETAPPI 13 ei ole pisteiden osaltani oikein. Myös muista päivistä pitäisi pistemäärä tarkistaa.*

----------


## Googol

Joo, oli parit vaihdot tullut skipattua ja välikirimiehet laitettua rivin verran liian ylös. Korjattu tilanne:

1.	1374	Team OK
2.	1354	Red(Rum) Dreamers
3.	1349	Hokku
4.	1284	maupa
5.	1104	Kossu
6.	1094	Vigil Ignis
7.	1080	JupiteriUkko
8.	1073	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
9.	1048	TetedeCourse
10.	1036	PK30
11.	1002	Googol
12.	918	Cybbe
13.	906	Salaliittoteoria
14.	895	TEAM CKSG
15.	788	JandoA
16.	772	¿Hablas espanol?
17.	710	Jtu
18.	684	Paolo
19.	567	Indurain
20.	482	Frosty
21.	302	ManseMankeli

EDIT: Eiku, tuossa oli 20 % bonukset mukana, kun laskeskelin mahdollisia loppupisteitä.

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	14	*

1.	100	-	BENNETT Sam
2.	70	-	RICHEZE Maximiliano
3.	50	-	VAN DER SANDE Tosh
4.	35	-	SARREAU Marc
5.	30	-	VENTURINI Clément
6.	25	-	SOLER Marc
7.	20	-	KOCH Jonas
8.	16	-	DEGENKOLB John
9.	13	-	WALSCHEID Max
10.	10	-	SAJNOK Szymon
11.	7	-	BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
12.	5	-	ŠTYBAR Zdeněk
13.	3	-	GUERREIRO Ruben
14.	2	-	GAVIRIA Fernando
15.	1	-	THEUNS Edward

punainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
välikiri:	20	-	RUBIO Diego
välikiri:	15	-	DILLIER Silvan
välikiri:	10	-	PUCCIO Salvatore
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	RUBIO Diego
paras joukkue:	5	-	Deceuninck - Quick Step

Tulokset 

1.	28	ManseMankeli
2.	18	Frosty
3.	13	TetedeCourse
4.	11	JupiteriUkko
5.	10	PK30
5.	10	Red(Rum) Dreamers
7.	7	Jtu
7.	7	Indurain
9.	5	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
9.	5	¿Hablas espanol?
11.	0	maupa
11.	0	Vigil Ignis
11.	0	Googol
11.	0	Hokku
11.	0	Salaliittoteoria
11.	0	Team OK
11.	0	Paolo
11.	0	TEAM CKSG
11.	0	Kossu
11.	0	JandoA
11.	0	Cybbe

Tilanne 

1.	1374	Team OK
2.	1364	Red(Rum) Dreamers
3.	1349	Hokku
4.	1284	maupa
5.	1104	Kossu
6.	1094	Vigil Ignis
7.	1091	JupiteriUkko
8.	1078	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
9.	1061	TetedeCourse
10.	1046	PK30
11.	1002	Googol
12.	918	Cybbe
13.	906	Salaliittoteoria
14.	895	TEAM CKSG
15.	788	JandoA
16.	777	¿Hablas espanol?
17.	717	Jtu
18.	684	Paolo
19.	574	Indurain
20.	500	Frosty
21.	330	ManseMankeli

----------


## TetedeCourse

1000 - Luka Mezgec —> 1000 - Teuns Dylan (15)

2/8 10K/10K

----------


## JupiteriUkko

500	-	THEUNS Edward =>  500 - HERRADA Jesús (15)
6/8

----------


## JandoA

7. ja 8. vaihto:
1500 - ARU Fabio --> 1500 - POGAČAR Tadej
1000 - MEZGEC Luka --> 1500 - KELDERMAN Wilco

----------


## Hokku

4000 - ROGLIC Primož
2000 - QUINTANA Nairo
1500 - POGAČAR Tadej
1000 - TEUNS Dylan
1000 - MEZGEC Luka -> 500 - VAN DER SANDE Tosh
500 - DE GENDT Thomas
0 - KING Ben
0 - MADRAZO Ángel
0 - CONTI Valerio
0 - KUSS Sepp


8/8
9 500/10 000

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Mezgec 1000 -> Gilbert 1000
Amanuel 0 + 500 -> Nieve 500


2500 - Valverde Alejandro
2000 - Majka Rafal
2000 - Quintana Nairo
1500 - Pogacar Tadej
1000 - Gilbert Philippe
500 - Rodriguez Oscar
500 - Nieve Mikel
0 - Edet Nicolas
0 - Hagen Carl Fredrik
0 - O'Connor Ben

Vaihdot 8/8
10000 / 10000

----------


## Vigil Ignis

Vaihtoja 4. ja 5.
pois 1000 - MEZGEC Luka ja 500 - DE GENDT Thomas
tilalle 1500 - HIGUITA Sergio ja  0 - PERNSTEINER Hermann

4000 - ROGLIČ Primož
2000 - QUINTANA Nairo
1500 - POGAČAR Tadej
1500 - HIGUITA Sergio 
500 - GESINK Robert
500 - NIEVE Mikel
0- PERNSTEINER Hermann
0 - BIZKARRA Mikel
0 - DE LA CRUZ David
0 - EDET Nicolas

----------


## TetedeCourse

4000 - ROGLIČ Primož	
2000 - CHAVES Esteban --> 2500 VALVERDE Alejandro (16)
1500 - POGAČAR Tadej	
1000 - MEZGEC Luka --> 1000 - TEUNS Dylan (15)
1000 - WALSCHEID Max --> 0 - EDET Nicolas (16)
500 - RODRÍGUEZ Óscar	
0 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin	
0 - O'CONNOR Ben	
0 - DE LA CRUZ David	
0 - DE LA PARTE Victor --> = - HAGEN Carl (7)

4/8 9.5K/10K

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Chavezilla ilmeisesti jotain probleemaa terveyden kanssa, joten polskia sisään.

Ulos: CHAVEZ Esteban 2000
Sisään: MAJKA Rafal 2000

Joukkue nyt:

ROGLIČ Primož 4000
MAJKA Rafal 2000
POGAČAR Tadej 1500
QUINTANA Nairo 2000
MADRAZO Angel 0
RODRÍGUEZ Óscar 500
HENAO Sebastian 0
CAVAGNA Remi 0
CONTI Valerio 0
MARCZYNSKI Tomasz 0

Vaihdot 3/8, 10000

----------


## TeroTE

3500 LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel (7.)
2500 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1500 - POGAČAR Tadej
1000 TEUNS Dylan (7.)
1000 - IZAGIRRE Ion
500 - RODRÍGUEZ Óscar —> 500 - RICHEZE Maximiliano (17. etapille)
0 - DE LA CRUZ David (7.) —> 0 - EDET Nicolas (17. etapille)
0 - MADRAZO Angel (7.)
0 - CONTI Valerio
0 - HAGEN Carl Fredrik 0 (13.)


Vaihdot 7/8
Saldo 10000/10000

----------


## Paolo

2000 QUINTANA Nairo
2000 MAJKA Rafal
1500 POGACAR Tadej
1500 KELDERMAN Wilco
1000 MEZGEC Luka ------> 1000 GILBERT Philippe
500 DE GENDT Thomas
500 RODRÍGUEZ Óscar
0 O´CONNOR Ben
0 MADRAZO Ángel
500 NIEVE Mikel

Vaihdot 5/8

----------


## maupa

De La Cruz, Rodriguez, King -> Edet, Pernsteiner, Knox

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	15	*

1.	100	-	KUSS Sepp
2.	70	-	GUERREIRO Ruben
3.	50	-	GEOGHEGAN HART Tao
4.	35	-	RODRÍGUEZ Óscar
5.	30	-	PADUN Mark
6.	25	-	O'CONNOR Ben
7.	20	-	CRADDOCK Lawson
8.	16	-	ROGLIČ Primož
9.	13	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
10.	10	-	ARMÉE Sander
11.	7	-	LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel
12.	5	-	POGAČAR Tadej
13.	3	-	SOLER Marc
14.	2	-	MAJKA Rafał
15.	1	-	IZAGIRRE Ion

punainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
välikiri:	20	-	SAMITIER Sergio
välikiri:	15	-	KIRYIENKA Vasil
välikiri:	10	-	JAUREGUI Quentin
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	SAMITIER Sergio
paras joukkue:	5	-	Movistar Team

Tulokset 

1.	158	Indurain
2.	126	Hokku
3.	123	JupiteriUkko
4.	111	¿Hablas espanol?
5.	90	Salaliittoteoria
6.	86	PK30
6.	86	TetedeCourse
8.	80	maupa
9.	79	Frosty
10.	77	Kossu
11.	72	Paolo
12.	66	TEAM CKSG
13.	61	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
14.	60	Googol
15.	55	Cybbe
16.	50	Jtu
16.	50	ManseMankeli
18.	33	Team OK
19.	28	JandoA
20.	26	Vigil Ignis
21.	21	Red(Rum) Dreamers

Tilanne 

1.	1475	Hokku
2.	1407	Team OK
3.	1385	Red(Rum) Dreamers
4.	1364	maupa
5.	1214	JupiteriUkko
6.	1181	Kossu
7.	1147	TetedeCourse
8.	1139	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
9.	1132	PK30
10.	1120	Vigil Ignis
11.	1062	Googol
12.	996	Salaliittoteoria
13.	973	Cybbe
14.	961	TEAM CKSG
15.	888	¿Hablas espanol?
16.	816	JandoA
17.	767	Jtu
18.	756	Paolo
19.	732	Indurain
20.	579	Frosty
21.	380	ManseMankeli

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	16	*

1.	100	-	FUGLSANG Jakob
2.	70	-	GEOGHEGAN HART Tao
3.	50	-	SÁNCHEZ Luis León
4.	35	-	KNOX James
5.	30	-	BRAMBILLA Gianluca
6.	25	-	DE GENDT Thomas
7.	20	-	BIZKARRA Mikel
8.	16	-	GHEBREIGZABHIER Amanuel
9.	13	-	GILBERT Philippe
10.	10	-	BOUCHARD Geoffrey
11.	7	-	SEIGLE Romain
12.	5	-	BARCELÓ Fernando
13.	3	-	CAVAGNA Rémi
14.	2	-	POGAČAR Tadej
15.	1	-	LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel

punainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	BOUCHARD Geoffrey
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
välikiri:	20	-	DE GENDT Thomas
välikiri:	15	-	GILBERT Philippe
välikiri:	10	-	BOUCHARD Geoffrey
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	MADRAZO Ángel
paras joukkue:	5	-	Astana Pro Team

Tulokset 

1.	220	ManseMankeli
2.	135	Red(Rum) Dreamers
3.	122	JupiteriUkko
4.	63	Kossu
5.	57	Hokku
5.	57	Paolo
7.	49	Jtu
8.	30	Salaliittoteoria
9.	28	Indurain
10.	23	TEAM CKSG
10.	23	Team OK
12.	22	Vigil Ignis
13.	18	Googol
14.	15	¿Hablas espanol?
14.	15	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
16.	12	JandoA
17.	7	maupa
18.	5	Frosty
19.	2	PK30
19.	2	TetedeCourse
19.	2	Cybbe

Tilanne 

1.	1532	Hokku
2.	1520	Red(Rum) Dreamers
3.	1430	Team OK
4.	1371	maupa
5.	1336	JupiteriUkko
6.	1244	Kossu
7.	1154	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
8.	1149	TetedeCourse
9.	1142	Vigil Ignis
10.	1134	PK30
11.	1080	Googol
12.	1026	Salaliittoteoria
13.	984	TEAM CKSG
14.	975	Cybbe
15.	903	¿Hablas espanol?
16.	828	JandoA
17.	816	Jtu
18.	813	Paolo
19.	760	Indurain
20.	600	ManseMankeli
21.	584	Frosty

----------


## OK93

de la Cruz, Oliveira -> van der Sande, Bouchard

4000 ROGLIČ Primož
3500 LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel
1500 POGAČAR Tadej
500 FRAILE Omar
500 VAN DER SANDE Tosh
0 ARNDT Nikias
0 ATAPUMA Darwin
0 BOUCHARD Geoffrey
0 HAGEN Carl Fredrik
0 MADRAZO Angel

6/8, 10K

----------


## Kossu

Chaves, Rodriguez -> Valverde, Hagen

2500    -    KRUIJSWIJK Steven -> 2000 - URAN Rigoberto (4. Etapin jälkeen) -> 2000    -    CHAVES Esteban (6.) -> VALVERDE Alejandro (16.)
2000    -    QUINTANA Nairo
1500    -    GEOGHEGAN HART Tao -> 3500    -    LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel (4.)
1500    -    POELS Wout -> 0 - MADRAZO Angel (4.)
1500    -    POGAČAR Tadej
500    -    RODRÍGUEZ Óscar -> HAGEN Carl Fredrik (16.)
500    -    DE GENDT Thomas
0  -           DE LA CRUZ David
0  -           KING Ben
0  -           O'CONNOR Ben

6/8, 10.000/10.000

----------


## TetedeCourse

4000 - ROGLIČ Primož	
2000 - CHAVES Esteban --> 2500 VALVERDE Alejandro (16)
1500 - POGAČAR Tadej	
1000 - MEZGEC Luka --> 1000 - TEUNS Dylan (15)
1000 - WALSCHEID Max --> 0 - EDET Nicolas (16)
500 - RODRÍGUEZ Óscar --> 500 - SOLER Marc (18)
0 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin	
0 - O'CONNOR Ben	
0 - DE LA CRUZ David --> 500 - KNOX James (18)
0 - DE LA PARTE Victor --> = - HAGEN Carl (7)

6/8 10K/10K

----------


## JupiteriUkko

HERRADA Jesús =>VAN DER SANDE Tosh
7/8

----------


## Indurain

Pakko tehdä yksi vaihto 
MARTIN Tony > VAN DER SANDE Tosh

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Irtopisteet pois:
Sisään Hagen
Ulos Marczynski

Joukkue nyt:

ROGLIČ Primož 4000
MAJKA Rafal 2000
POGAČAR Tadej 1500
QUINTANA Nairo 2000
MADRAZO Angel 0
RODRÍGUEZ Óscar 500
HENAO Sebastian 0
CAVAGNA Remi 0
CONTI Valerio 0
HAGEN Carl 0

Vaihdot 4/8, 10000

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	17	*

1.	100	-	GILBERT Philippe
2.	70	-	BENNETT Sam
3.	50	-	CAVAGNA Rémi
4.	35	-	TEUNS Dylan
5.	30	-	KELDERMAN Wilco
6.	25	-	KOCH Jonas
7.	20	-	CRADDOCK Lawson
8.	16	-	DECLERCQ Tim
9.	13	-	DILLIER Silvan
10.	10	-	KNOX James
11.	7	-	BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
12.	5	-	WALSCHEID Max
13.	3	-	SMITH Dion
14.	2	-	QUINTANA Nairo
15.	1	-	POELS Wout

punainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
välikiri:	20	-	BENNETT Sam
välikiri:	15	-	KELDERMAN Wilco
välikiri:	10	-	DOULL Owain
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	QUINTANA Nairo
paras joukkue:	5	-	Deceuninck - Quick Step

Tulokset 

1.	162	Paolo
2.	160	JupiteriUkko
3.	117	Salaliittoteoria
4.	110	Red(Rum) Dreamers
5.	105	Jtu
5.	105	Indurain
7.	67	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
8.	57	JandoA
8.	57	PK30
10.	47	Hokku
11.	40	TEAM CKSG
12.	35	TetedeCourse
13.	15	maupa
14.	12	Kossu
14.	12	Vigil Ignis
14.	12	Googol
14.	12	¿Hablas espanol?
14.	12	Cybbe
19.	6	ManseMankeli
20.	0	Team OK
20.	0	Frosty

Tilanne 

1.	1630	Red(Rum) Dreamers
2.	1579	Hokku
3.	1496	JupiteriUkko
4.	1430	Team OK
5.	1386	maupa
6.	1256	Kossu
7.	1221	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
8.	1191	PK30
9.	1184	TetedeCourse
10.	1154	Vigil Ignis
11.	1143	Salaliittoteoria
12.	1092	Googol
13.	1024	TEAM CKSG
14.	987	Cybbe
15.	975	Paolo
16.	921	Jtu
17.	915	¿Hablas espanol?
18.	885	JandoA
19.	865	Indurain
20.	606	ManseMankeli
21.	584	Frosty

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	18	*

1.	100	-	HIGUITA Sergio
2.	70	-	ROGLIČ Primož
3.	50	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
4.	35	-	MAJKA Rafał
5.	30	-	LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel
6.	25	-	HAGEN Carl Fredrik
7.	20	-	MEINTJES Louis
8.	16	-	QUINTANA Nairo
9.	13	-	POGAČAR Tadej
10.	10	-	RODRÍGUEZ Óscar
11.	7	-	PERNSTEINER Hermann
12.	5	-	KUSS Sepp
13.	3	-	BOUCHARD Geoffrey
14.	2	-	GEOGHEGAN HART Tao
15.	1	-	SOLER Marc

punainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel
välikiri:	20	-	HIGUITA Sergio
välikiri:	15	-	BOUCHARD Geoffrey
välikiri:	10	-	PERNSTEINER Hermann
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	HIGUITA Sergio
paras joukkue:	5	-	Movistar Team

Tulokset 

1.	251	Vigil Ignis
2.	185	maupa
3.	181	Googol
4.	176	Team OK
5.	174	TetedeCourse
6.	164	Kossu
7.	161	¿Hablas espanol?
8.	159	Salaliittoteoria
9.	149	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
9.	149	Cybbe
11.	143	TEAM CKSG
12.	139	PK30
13.	126	Red(Rum) Dreamers
14.	125	JupiteriUkko
15.	109	Hokku
16.	105	Jtu
17.	89	JandoA
18.	79	Paolo
19.	65	Frosty
20.	60	Indurain
21.	2	ManseMankeli

Tilanne 

1.	1756	Red(Rum) Dreamers
2.	1688	Hokku
3.	1621	JupiteriUkko
4.	1606	Team OK
5.	1571	maupa
6.	1420	Kossu
7.	1405	Vigil Ignis
8.	1370	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
9.	1358	TetedeCourse
10.	1330	PK30
11.	1302	Salaliittoteoria
12.	1273	Googol
13.	1167	TEAM CKSG
14.	1136	Cybbe
15.	1076	¿Hablas espanol?
16.	1054	Paolo
17.	1026	Jtu
18.	974	JandoA
19.	925	Indurain
20.	649	Frosty
21.	608	ManseMankeli

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	19	*

1.	100	-	CAVAGNA Rémi
2.	70	-	BENNETT Sam
3.	50	-	ŠTYBAR Zdeněk
4.	35	-	GILBERT Philippe
5.	30	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
6.	25	-	VAN DER SANDE Tosh
7.	20	-	TEUNS Dylan
8.	16	-	POGAČAR Tadej
9.	13	-	LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel
10.	10	-	ROGLIČ Primož
11.	7	-	TOUZE Damien
12.	5	-	KELDERMAN Wilco
13.	3	-	SMITH Dion
14.	2	-	GODON Dorian
15.	1	-	ARANBURU Alex

punainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
välikiri:	20	-	STETINA Peter
välikiri:	15	-	GRMAY Tsgabu
välikiri:	10	-	ARNDT Nikias
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	CAVAGNA Rémi
paras joukkue:	5	-	Deceuninck - Quick Step

Tulokset 

1.	203	JupiteriUkko
2.	141	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
3.	86	Salaliittoteoria
4.	84	TEAM CKSG
5.	83	Jtu
6.	81	TetedeCourse
7.	74	Team OK
8.	71	Red(Rum) Dreamers
8.	71	Hokku
10.	70	Indurain
11.	61	maupa
11.	61	Paolo
13.	59	Googol
13.	59	Kossu
15.	55	ManseMankeli
16.	51	JandoA
17.	46	Cybbe
18.	31	PK30
19.	30	Frosty
20.	26	Vigil Ignis
21.	0	¿Hablas espanol?

Tilanne 

1.	1827	Red(Rum) Dreamers
2.	1824	JupiteriUkko
3.	1759	Hokku
4.	1680	Team OK
5.	1632	maupa
6.	1511	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
7.	1479	Kossu
8.	1439	TetedeCourse
9.	1431	Vigil Ignis
10.	1388	Salaliittoteoria
11.	1361	PK30
12.	1332	Googol
13.	1251	TEAM CKSG
14.	1182	Cybbe
15.	1115	Paolo
16.	1109	Jtu
17.	1076	¿Hablas espanol?
18.	1025	JandoA
19.	995	Indurain
20.	679	Frosty
21.	663	ManseMankeli

----------


## Cybbe

2500 - VALVERDE Alejandro -> 3000 - BENNETT Sam  
2000 - MAJKA Rafał -> 1500 - DEGENKOLB John

----------


## OK93

7/8 Atapuma -> Koch

4000 ROGLIČ Primož
3500 LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel
1500 POGAČAR Tadej
500 FRAILE Omar
500 VAN DER SANDE Tosh
0 ARNDT Nikias
0 BOUCHARD Geoffrey
0 HAGEN Carl Fredrik
0 KOCH Jonas
0 MADRAZO Angel

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	19	*

1.	100	-	POGAČAR Tadej
2.	70	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
3.	50	-	MAJKA Rafał
4.	35	-	PERNSTEINER Hermann
5.	30	-	ROGLIČ Primož
6.	25	-	#PUUTTUU!
7.	20	-	TEUNS Dylan
8.	16	-	QUINTANA Nairo
9.	13	-	NIEVE Mikel
10.	10	-	KELDERMAN Wilco
11.	7	-	LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel
12.	5	-	GEOGHEGAN HART Tao
13.	3	-	FORMOLO Davide
14.	2	-	POWER Robert
15.	1	-	HAGEN Carl Fredrik

punainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	POGAČAR Tadej
välikiri:	20	-	POGAČAR Tadej
välikiri:	15	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
välikiri:	10	-	PEDRERO Antonio
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	GEOGHEGAN HART Tao
paras joukkue:	5	-	Movistar Team

Tulokset 

1.	315	Salaliittoteoria
1.	315	Cybbe
3.	307	Googol
4.	301	maupa
5.	291	TetedeCourse
6.	274	JandoA
7.	259	Kossu
8.	258	TEAM CKSG
9.	242	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
10.	239	Vigil Ignis
11.	234	Paolo
12.	215	PK30
13.	211	Hokku
14.	184	Red(Rum) Dreamers
15.	178	Team OK
16.	110	Jtu
17.	90	Indurain
17.	90	Frosty
19.	37	JupiteriUkko
20.	28	ManseMankeli
21.	21	¿Hablas espanol?

Tilanne 

1.	2011	Red(Rum) Dreamers
2.	1970	Hokku
3.	1933	maupa
4.	1861	JupiteriUkko
5.	1858	Team OK
6.	1753	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
7.	1738	Kossu
8.	1730	TetedeCourse
9.	1703	Salaliittoteoria
10.	1670	Vigil Ignis
11.	1639	Googol
12.	1576	PK30
13.	1509	TEAM CKSG
14.	1497	Cybbe
15.	1349	Paolo
16.	1299	JandoA
17.	1219	Jtu
18.	1097	¿Hablas espanol?
19.	1085	Indurain
20.	769	Frosty
21.	691	ManseMankeli

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	21	*

1.	100	-	JAKOBSEN Fabio
2.	70	-	BENNETT Sam
3.	50	-	SAJNOK Szymon
4.	35	-	ABERASTURI Jon
5.	30	-	BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
6.	25	-	THEUNS Edward
7.	20	-	HIGUITA Sergio
8.	16	-	VENTURINI Clément
9.	13	-	SARREAU Marc
10.	10	-	SMITH Dion
11.	7	-	DEGENKOLB John
12.	5	-	FRAILE Omar
13.	3	-	GAVIRIA Fernando
14.	2	-	WALSCHEID Max
15.	1	-	ARASHIRO Yukiya

punainen paita:	40	-	
vihreä paita:	30	-	
pallopaita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
välikiri:	20	-	SERRANO Gonzalo
välikiri:	15	-	BOARO Manuele
välikiri:	10	-	DOULL Owain
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel
paras joukkue:	5	-	Trek - Segafredo

Tulokset 

1.	100	Red(Rum) Dreamers
2.	82	Cybbe
3.	58	¿Hablas espanol?
4.	50	PK30
5.	20	Vigil Ignis
6.	18	Jtu
7.	15	Team OK
7.	15	Frosty
7.	15	JupiteriUkko
7.	15	ManseMankeli
11.	10	Googol
11.	10	Kossu
11.	10	TEAM CKSG
14.	3	Indurain
15.	0	Salaliittoteoria
15.	0	maupa
15.	0	TetedeCourse
15.	0	JandoA
15.	0	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
15.	0	Paolo
15.	0	Hokku

Tilanne 

1.	2111	Red(Rum) Dreamers
2.	1970	Hokku
3.	1933	maupa
4.	1876	JupiteriUkko
5.	1873	Team OK
6.	1753	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
7.	1748	Kossu
8.	1730	TetedeCourse
9.	1703	Salaliittoteoria
10.	1690	Vigil Ignis
11.	1649	Googol
12.	1626	PK30
13.	1579	Cybbe
14.	1519	TEAM CKSG
15.	1349	Paolo
16.	1299	JandoA
17.	1237	Jtu
18.	1155	¿Hablas espanol?
19.	1088	Indurain
20.	784	Frosty
21.	706	ManseMankeli

----------


## Googol

*20 % BONUS*

Tulokset 

1.	313	Red(Rum) Dreamers
2.	281	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
3.	259	maupa
4.	245	Team OK
5.	235	TetedeCourse
6.	227	JupiteriUkko
7.	214	Indurain
8.	210	Kossu
9.	200	Salaliittoteoria
10.	198	TEAM CKSG
11.	195	Jtu
12.	162	¿Hablas espanol?
13.	153	Frosty
14.	150	Vigil Ignis
15.	139	ManseMankeli
16.	134	Cybbe
17.	121	PK30
18.	108	Hokku
19.	97	Googol
20.	86	Paolo
21.	30	JandoA

Tilanne 

1.	2424	Red(Rum) Dreamers
2.	2192	maupa
3.	2118	Team OK
4.	2103	JupiteriUkko
5.	2078	Hokku
6.	2034	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
7.	1965	TetedeCourse
8.	1958	Kossu
9.	1903	Salaliittoteoria
10.	1840	Vigil Ignis
11.	1747	PK30
12.	1746	Googol
13.	1717	TEAM CKSG
14.	1713	Cybbe
15.	1435	Paolo
16.	1432	Jtu
17.	1329	JandoA
18.	1317	¿Hablas espanol?
19.	1302	Indurain
20.	937	Frosty
21.	845	ManseMankeli

*	JOUKKUEKILPAILU		*

1.	2	-	Movistar Team
2.	1	-	Astana Pro Team
3.	1	-	Team Jumbo-Visma

Tulokset 

1.	126	maupa
2.	100	Jtu
3.	83	TetedeCourse
4.	78	TEAM CKSG
5.	71	Googol
6.	70	Vigil Ignis
7.	69	Kossu
8.	68	Salaliittoteoria
9.	63	Team OK
9.	63	Indurain
9.	63	Frosty
12.	62	Hokku
12.	62	JandoA
14.	58	JupiteriUkko
15.	51	¿Hablas espanol?
16.	49	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
17.	46	PK30
18.	42	ManseMankeli
18.	42	Cybbe
20.	34	Paolo
21.	21	Red(Rum) Dreamers

Tilanne 

1.	2445	Red(Rum) Dreamers
2.	2318	maupa
3.	2181	Team OK
4.	2161	JupiteriUkko
5.	2140	Hokku
6.	2083	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
7.	2048	TetedeCourse
8.	2027	Kossu
9.	1971	Salaliittoteoria
10.	1910	Vigil Ignis
11.	1817	Googol
12.	1795	TEAM CKSG
13.	1793	PK30
14.	1755	Cybbe
15.	1532	Jtu
16.	1469	Paolo
17.	1391	JandoA
18.	1368	¿Hablas espanol?
19.	1365	Indurain
20.	1000	Frosty
21.	887	ManseMankeli

----------


## Googol

*	NUORTEN KILPAILU		*

1.	5		POGAČAR Tadej
2.	4		LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel
3.	3		KNOX James
4.	2		HIGUITA Sergio
5.	1		GUERREIRO Ruben

Tulokset 

1.	173	Kossu
2.	165	TEAM CKSG
3.	159	Team OK
4.	144	Googol
5.	117	TetedeCourse
6.	105	Salaliittoteoria
6.	105	Hokku
6.	105	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
6.	105	PK30
6.	105	Red(Rum) Dreamers
11.	90	maupa
12.	72	Vigil Ignis
13.	64	Jtu
13.	64	JupiteriUkko
15.	63	¿Hablas espanol?
16.	60	Paolo
17.	55	Cybbe
18.	35	JandoA
19.	0	Indurain
19.	0	Frosty
19.	0	ManseMankeli

Tilanne 

1.	2550	Red(Rum) Dreamers
2.	2408	maupa
3.	2340	Team OK
4.	2245	Hokku
5.	2225	JupiteriUkko
6.	2200	Kossu
7.	2188	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
8.	2165	TetedeCourse
9.	2076	Salaliittoteoria
10.	1982	Vigil Ignis
11.	1961	Googol
12.	1960	TEAM CKSG
13.	1898	PK30
14.	1810	Cybbe
15.	1596	Jtu
16.	1529	Paolo
17.	1431	¿Hablas espanol?
18.	1426	JandoA
19.	1365	Indurain
20.	1000	Frosty
21.	887	ManseMankeli

*	MÄKIKILPAILU		*

1.	10		BOUCHARD Geoffrey
2.	7		MADRAZO Ángel
3.	5		SAMITIER Sergio
4.	4		POGAČAR Tadej
5.	3		GEOGHEGAN HART Tao
6.	3		POELS Wout
7.	2		VALVERDE Alejandro
8.	2		HENAO Sergio
9.	1		FRAILE Omar
10.	1		BIZKARRA Mikel

Tulokset 

1.	320	Red(Rum) Dreamers
2.	231	TEAM CKSG
3.	213	Kossu
4.	208	Team OK
5.	198	JandoA
6.	196	Hokku
7.	182	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
8.	160	Paolo
9.	154	Jtu
10.	147	¿Hablas espanol?
10.	147	ManseMankeli
12.	126	Salaliittoteoria
13.	120	Googol
14.	112	JupiteriUkko
15.	102	maupa
16.	96	TetedeCourse
17.	84	PK30
18.	69	Vigil Ignis
19.	44	Cybbe
20.	42	Indurain
20.	42	Frosty

Tilanne 

1.	2870	Red(Rum) Dreamers
2.	2548	Team OK
3.	2510	maupa
4.	2441	Hokku
5.	2413	Kossu
6.	2370	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
7.	2337	JupiteriUkko
8.	2261	TetedeCourse
9.	2202	Salaliittoteoria
10.	2191	TEAM CKSG
11.	2081	Googol
12.	2051	Vigil Ignis
13.	1982	PK30
14.	1854	Cybbe
15.	1750	Jtu
16.	1689	Paolo
17.	1624	JandoA
18.	1578	¿Hablas espanol?
19.	1407	Indurain
20.	1042	Frosty
21.	1034	ManseMankeli

----------


## Googol

*	PISTEKILPAILU		*

1.	12	-	ROGLIČ Primož
2.	9	-	POGAČAR Tadej
3.	7	-	BENNETT Sam
4.	6	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
5.	5	-	QUINTANA Nairo
6.	4	-	LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel
7.	3	-	GILBERT Philippe
8.	2	-	TEUNS Dylan
9.	1	-	VAN DER SANDE Tosh
10.	1	-	HIGUITA Sergio

Tulokset 

1.	513	maupa
2.	511	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
3.	504	Red(Rum) Dreamers
4.	491	TetedeCourse
5.	476	Team OK
6.	449	Hokku
7.	436	Vigil Ignis
8.	418	PK30
9.	405	TEAM CKSG
10.	401	Salaliittoteoria
11.	392	Kossu
12.	352	JupiteriUkko
13.	325	Googol
14.	253	Jtu
15.	233	JandoA
16.	211	Cybbe
17.	208	Paolo
18.	191	Indurain
19.	126	Frosty
20.	96	¿Hablas espanol?
21.	0	ManseMankeli

Tilanne 

1.	3374	Red(Rum) Dreamers
2.	3024	Team OK
3.	3023	maupa
4.	2890	Hokku
5.	2881	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
6.	2805	Kossu
7.	2752	TetedeCourse
8.	2689	JupiteriUkko
9.	2603	Salaliittoteoria
10.	2596	TEAM CKSG
11.	2487	Vigil Ignis
12.	2406	Googol
13.	2400	PK30
14.	2065	Cybbe
15.	2003	Jtu
16.	1897	Paolo
17.	1857	JandoA
18.	1674	¿Hablas espanol?
19.	1598	Indurain
20.	1168	Frosty
21.	1034	ManseMankeli

*	KOKONAISKILPAILU		*

1.	25	-	ROGLIČ Primož
2.	21	-	VALVERDE Alejandro
3.	19	-	POGAČAR Tadej
4.	17	-	QUINTANA Nairo
5.	15	-	LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel
6.	14	-	MAJKA Rafał
7.	13	-	KELDERMAN Wilco
8.	12	-	HAGEN Carl Fredrik
9.	11	-	SOLER Marc
10.	10	-	NIEVE Mikel
11.	9	-	KNOX James
12.	8	-	TEUNS Dylan
13.	7	-	FUGLSANG Jakob
14.	6	-	HIGUITA Sergio
15.	5	-	PERNSTEINER Hermann
16.	4	-	IZAGIRRE Ion
17.	3	-	GUERREIRO Ruben
18.	2	-	EDET Nicolas
19.	1	-	CHAVES Esteban
20.	1	-	GEOGHEGAN HART Tao

Tulokset 

1.	1535	maupa
2.	1471	Salaliittoteoria
3.	1458	PK30
4.	1387	TEAM CKSG
5.	1378	TetedeCourse
6.	1306	Googol
7.	1295	Vigil Ignis
8.	1256	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
9.	1254	Paolo
10.	1245	Team OK
11.	1176	Kossu
12.	1166	Red(Rum) Dreamers
13.	1084	Hokku
14.	1021	JandoA
15.	908	Cybbe
16.	891	Jtu
17.	765	JupiteriUkko
18.	549	¿Hablas espanol?
19.	546	Frosty
20.	462	Indurain
21.	378	ManseMankeli

Tilanne 

1.	4558	maupa
2.	4540	Red(Rum) Dreamers
3.	4269	Team OK
4.	4137	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
5.	4130	TetedeCourse
6.	4074	Salaliittoteoria
7.	3983	TEAM CKSG
8.	3981	Kossu
9.	3974	Hokku
10.	3858	PK30
11.	3782	Vigil Ignis
12.	3712	Googol
13.	3454	JupiteriUkko
14.	3151	Paolo
15.	2973	Cybbe
16.	2894	Jtu
17.	2878	JandoA
18.	2223	¿Hablas espanol?
19.	2060	Indurain
20.	1714	Frosty
21.	1412	ManseMankeli

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Onnittelut voittajalle, yli 4500 pistettä on todella kova tulos !
Suuret kiitokset Googolille

----------


## Vigil Ignis

Onnittelut voittajalle, oli hieno Vuelta.

----------


## maupa

\o/

Kiitos järjestelyistä taas. Voiton avaimina tällä kertaa ilmeisesti oikeat valinnat alussa (Roglič ja Valverde alusta asti mukana), ja Pogačarin otto riittävän ajoissa joukkueeseen (etappi 7).

----------


## OK93

Menipäs nyt reippaasti yli odotusten, pakko olla jengiin äärettömän tyytyväinen.  :Leveä hymy:  Onneksi ei tullut sorruttua hätiköityihin vaihtoihin, vaikka Madridissa tulikin valittua väärä CCC:n ukko mukaan.

Kiitos näistäkin järjestelyistä!

----------


## TetedeCourse

Joku voisi laskea kaikkien kolmen Grand Tour -pelien kokonaispisteet yhteen - kuka on mestareiden mestari ?

----------


## Kossu

Kiitos Googol järjestelyistä. Tämä tuo lisää mielenkiintoa etappien seuraamiseen.

Voisitko vielä varmistaa että etapin 20 pisteet on oikein. Viestissä #121 lukee 



> 6.    25    -    #PUUTTUU!




Higuita taisi olla kuudes

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Joku voisi laskea kaikkien kolmen Grand Tour -pelien kokonaispisteet yhteen - kuka on mestareiden mestari ?



Tehdään itse - epävirallinen tulosluettelo kaikkiin kolmeen GT-peliin (nimien perusteella summattu) osallistuneiden kesken:

YHT
LKM
Nimi

11439
3
TetedeCourse

10644
3
Hokku

10418
3
maupa

10217
3
Team OK

9983
3
Googol

9679
3
Paolo

9447
3
Salaliittoteoria

9335
3
JTu

9330
3
PK30

8628
3
JupiteriUkko

8134
3
Cybbe

7804
3
Indurain

6850
3
Mansemankelin Joukkue

----------


## Googol

Tosiaan, Higuita oli pudonnt pois. Yksikään sija ei tainnut muuttua.

1.	4558	maupa
2.	4540	Red(Rum) Dreamers
3.	4269	Team OK
4.	4137	Team Maitohappo-Banksters
5.	4130	TetedeCourse
6.	4074	Salaliittoteoria
7.	3983	TEAM CKSG
8.	3981	Kossu
9.	3974	Hokku
10.	3858	PK30
11.	3807	Vigil Ignis
12.	3712	Googol
13.	3454	JupiteriUkko
14.	3151	Paolo
15.	2973	Cybbe
16.	2894	Jtu
17.	2878	JandoA
18.	2253	¿Hablas espanol?
19.	2060	Indurain
20.	1714	Frosty
21.	1412	ManseMankeli

Exceli: https://www.dropbox.com/s/4nyvd28vs0...20FF.xlsx?dl=0

----------


## Velluz

Hyvin alkanut kisa lässähti päin persettä. Yllätys.

----------


## Jabadabado

Onnittelut voittajalle, menipä täpärälle mutta aivan viime metreillä mun irtiotto otettiin kiinni ja mentiin maalikamera vertailussa 18 pisteellä ohi. Oli tää ainakin selkeä parannus TdF:n jäljiltä ja ensimmäinen voitto näissä GT peleissä jäi harmittavan lähelle no tästä on hyvä jatkaa kuitenkin ensi kauteen, josko siellä Giro ja TdF menisi paremmin (kuin tällä kaudella) tästä Vueltasta parantaminen on jo hankalaa mutta podium paikka on joka tapauksessa hieno.

Kiitokset jälleen Googolille pelien järjestämisestä.

----------


## Hokku

Kiitos Googolille järjestelyistä ja onnittelut Maupalle voitosta!

----------

